# لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟



## NEW_MAN (26 مارس 2006)

*لماذا يتجسد الله  ؟؟*

لماذا يتجسد الله ؟؟​ 
لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟​ 



جاء المسيح لكي يخلصنا من آثامنا وخطايانا ومن العذاب الأبدي الذي جلبته علينا خطايانا. فنحن خطاة بالطبيعة وبالاختيار: "وكما هو مكتوب أنه ليس بار ولا واحد. الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معا. ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد.. لأنه لا فرق إذ الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله" (رومية 10:3-23). ولا نستطيع ان نخلّص أنفسنا بأعمالنا او بأموالنا لأن الخلاص هو نعمة مجانية من الله وعطية بلا ثمن: "لأنكم بالنعمة مخلصون بالإيمان وذلك ليس منكم هو عطية الله. ليس من أعمال كيلا يفتخر أحد.. وأما هبة الله فهي حياة أبدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا" (أفسس 8:2و9، رومية 23:6). وبما ان الله قدوس وطاهر، ولا تقبل قداسته الخطية، جلبت خطايانا دينونة الله على كل منا وأصبحنا مستحقين للعذاب الأبدي: "لأن أجرة الخطية هي موت" (رومية 23:6). ونحن لا نستطيع ان نخلص أنفسنا بمجهودنا الذاتي الضائع ولا نستطيع ان نشتري الأبدية بحفنة من المال الفاني . فقداسة الله وبره وعدالته لا يمكن ان تُرتشى لا بحفنة من المال ولا ببعض الأعمال الحسنة مهما كثُرت عظمتها. فكيف نتوقع ان نفي عدالة الله المطلقة بحفنة مال ونرضيها ببعض الأعمال التي يصفها الكتاب المقدس كخرق بالية؟

لذلك تطلبت عدالة الله أقصى العقوبات التي أدت بالإنسان الى جحيم النار. ولكن محبة الله لنا هي محبة فائقة، من أجل هذا، أرسل الله ابنه الوحيد القدوس الطاهر بديلا عن الإنسان لكي يفي بمتطلبات العدالة الإلهية التي لا تتقبل إلا أقصى العقوبات. ولأنه بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة الخطية. فقد طلب الله من الإنسان أن يقدم الذبائح ككفارة عن خطاياه، ولكن كل تلك الذبائح ما كانت لتحمل أي معنى او أي تأثير لو لم تكن رمزا للدم الثمين الذي سفكه الرب يسوع المسيح على خشبة الصليب فوق جبل الجلجثة: "تلك الذبائح عينها التي لا تستطيع البتة ان تنزع الخطية.. وليس بدم تيوس وعجول بل بدم نفسه دخل مرة واحدة الى الأقداس فوجد فداء أبديا" (عبرانيين 12:9 و11:10). 

وما "الذبح العظيم" الذي يذكره القرآن في سورة الصافات 107 نقلا عن التوراة - إذ يقتبس قصة إبراهيم عندما كان مزمعا ان يقدم ابنه ذبيحة على جبل المريا فمنعه الله وقدم له كبشا كي يفتدي به ابنه - إلاّ رمزا لعمل المسيح الكفاري على جبل الجلجثة . وهنا نجد ان القرآن أسماه "الذبح العظيم" لان ذلك الكبش لم يكن كبشا عاديا كبقية الكباش التي كانت تقدم يوميا للكفارة. بل كان كبشا فريدا، كان عطية السماء لإبراهيم ليكفر عن ابنه الذي كان تحت حتمية الموت. كما ان الله أراد ان يعلمنا ان ما حدث على جبل المريا (الذي هو جبل الجلجثة) لم يكن إلا رمزا: أولا، لحالة الإنسان وخطاياه التي جلبت عليه حكم موت أبدي محتوم في نار جهنم. وثانيا، لمحبة الله إذ أرسل عطية السماء - الرب يسوع المسيح - الذي هو "حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم" (يوحنا 29:1). وقد مات المسيح على نفس البقعة التي قدم فيها إبراهيم الكبش فداء لابنه الذي هو رمز لموت المسيح لفداء بني البشر ولمغفرة خطايا كل من يؤمن به : "وانما حيث تكون مغفرة لهذه لا يكون بعد قربان عن الخطية" (عبرانيين 18:10). 

إذاً، "الذبح العظيم" لم يكن إلا رمزا للذبح العظيم الفعلي الذي قدمه الرب يسوع المسيح بدم نفسه لفداء الإنسان ومبطلا كل الذبائح إذ لم تبقِ حاجة بعد لأية منها: "فان المسيح أيضا تألم من أجل الأثمة ... لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (1بطرس 3 : 18 ) و ( يوحنا 3: 16 ). ولأن المسيح هو كلمة الله ، لذلك لم يستطع الموت ان يمسكه ويبقيه في القبر ، وهكذا قام في اليوم الثالث من بين الأموات بمجد عظيم ليؤكد دعواه ويثبت رسالته


مع احترامي ومحبتي 
اخوكم : نيومان


----------



## رائد (5 أبريل 2006)

NEW_MAN قال:
			
		

> لماذا يتجسد الله ؟؟​
> 
> 
> لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟​
> ...


 
بكل بساطة بسبب ضعف يسوع وعدم قدرته على فعل اي شيء ولهذا تم ايجاد قصة التجسد والصلب والفداء ، فلو كان هو الله لحصل على ما يريده بقدرته وهو في مكان سكناه في السماوات ، اليس كذلك يا نيومان؟

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 أبريل 2006)

*


			
				رائد قال:
			
		


			بكل بساطة بسبب ضعف اليسوع وعدم قدرته على فعل اي شيء ولهذا تم ايجاد قصة التجسد والصلب والفداء ، فلو كان هو الله لحصل على ما يريده بقدرته وهو في مكان سكناه في السماوات ، اليس كذلك يا نيومان؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


			
				رائد قال:
			
		

> *تحياتي*




*لا ليس كذلك يا اخ رائد *
*واضح انك لم تقرأ كلمة واحدة في المقالة ...*

*بالمناسبة ( اسمه يسوع ) وليس ( اليسوع ) !!!!*
*الم تقرأ الاسم في الموضوع الذي كتبته ؟؟؟؟؟*

*هل يصح ان نقول ( المحمد ) ؟؟؟*

*مع تحياتي *


----------



## raed (16 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

موضوعك هذا رائع جدا ، ولا ينقصه الدليل من كتابكم.

اين قال المسيح بلسانه صراحة انا الاله المتجسد ؟

اين قال المسيح بلسانه صراحة ، انا جئت من اجل خطيئة آدم الاصلية؟

اين قال المسيح بلسانه ان الخطيئة الاصلية تورث؟


عندما تجيبني على هذه الاسئلة ، ابدأ باذن الله تعالى حواري معك ، وفي حالة عدم الاجابة كعادتك في باقي المواضيع ، ساعتبره فورا في عداد الموتى ولا قيامة له.

بانتظار ردودك على الاسئلة ان كنت تريد الحوار .

تحياتي


----------



## limo2004 (16 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

اخى الكريم رائد حياك الله 
الزميل نيومان 

دعنى اضيف على سؤال اخر على اسئلة الاستاذ رائد 

اين ذكر المسيح ادم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا لا اطلب الكثير كل ما طلبته كلمة ادم اين ذكرت ولو مره واحده على لسان المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟

تحياتى


----------



## Michael (16 أبريل 2006)

> اين قال المسيح بلسانه صراحة انا الاله المتجسد ؟
> 
> اين قال المسيح بلسانه صراحة ، انا جئت من اجل خطيئة آدم الاصلية؟
> 
> اين قال المسيح بلسانه ان الخطيئة الاصلية تورث؟



وان فعل  هل كان سيصدقة احد

هل كان سيقتنعون بة

تذكر معنا قول قائد المئة عندما قال 

متى 27 54
واما قائد المئة والذين معة يحرسون يسوع فلما راوا الزلزلة زما كان(يقصد انشقاق حجاب الهيكل و انفتاح القبور واقامة الاموات) خافوا جدا وقالوا "حقا كان هذا ابن الله"


----------



## limo2004 (16 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزميل ميشيل مجدى

تقول



> وان فعل هل كان سيصدقة احد
> 
> هل كان سيقتنعون بة
> 
> ...


 
هل هذه هى اجابة السؤال يا عزيزى ؟

هل اعتبر هذا اعتراف صريح بأن المسيح لم يقل كلمة واحده على كونه الاله المتجسد او عن الخطيئه الاصليه او عن توريث الخطيئه .

اشكرك عزيزى على هذا الاعتراف اكثر الله من امثالك

ولك الان ان تسأل نفسك ان لم يكن المسيح قد قال كلمه واحده عن هذه الامور فكيف عرفتموها انتم معشر النصارى 

اشكرك مره اخرى على اعترافك  ولو انى اعرف انك ستعود فى اقرب مشاركه وتتنصل مما قلت .

تحياتى 

سؤالى مره اخرى للاستاذ نيومان 
اين قال المسيح  كلمة ( ادم ) ولو مره واحده  مره واحده فقط ذكر المسيح كلمة  ( ادم ) هل السؤال صعب الى هذه الدرجه ؟؟؟  ارجو ان ارى اجابه قريبا فى موضوع السؤال وليس التسويف واللف والدوران 

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان





			
				raed قال:
			
		

> موضوعك هذا رائع جدا ، ولا ينقصه الدليل من كتابكم.
> 
> اين قال المسيح بلسانه صراحة انا الاله المتجسد ؟




يبدو ان الاخ رائد قد اصابه الافلاس 
فيضع نفس السؤال في كل المواضيع 
مع كونه لا يستطيع ان يستكمل الحوار في اي منها 
ويهرب منها بذريعة واهية 
ان الموضوع اصبح ميتا بالنسبة له ...

عزيزي اجابة اسئلتك في هذه الروابط 
التي لم تستطع ان تناقش فيها الادلة 

هل قال المسيح انا هو الله ؟؟؟

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=465&page=6

سؤال عن الوهية المسيح 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=465&page=6


مع تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> دعنى اضيف على سؤال اخر على اسئلة الاستاذ رائد
> 
> اين ذكر المسيح ادم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> انا لا اطلب الكثير كل ما طلبته كلمة ادم اين ذكرت ولو مره واحده على لسان المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



عزيزي ليمو 

يقول الوحي المقدس 

"14 لكن قد ملك الموت من آدم الى موسى وذلك على الذين لم يخطئوا على شبه تعدي آدم الذي هو مثال الآتي.
15 ولكن ليس كالخطية هكذا ايضا الهبة.لانه ان كان بخطية واحد مات الكثيرون فبالأولى كثيرا نعمة الله والعطية بالنعمة التي بالانسان الواحد يسوع المسيح قد ازدادت للكثيرين.
16 وليس كما بواحد قد اخطأ هكذا العطية.لان الحكم من واحد للدينونة.واما الهبة فمن جرى خطايا كثيرة للتبرير.
17 لانه ان كان بخطية الواحد قد ملك الموت بالواحد فبالأولى كثيرا الذين ينالون فيض النعمة وعطية البر سيملكون في الحياة بالواحد يسوع المسيح.
18 فاذا كما بخطية واحدة صار الحكم الى جميع الناس للدينونة هكذا ببر واحد صارت الهبة الى جميع الناس لتبرير الحياة.
19 لانه كما بمعصية الانسان الواحد جعل الكثيرون خطاة هكذا ايضا باطاعة الواحد سيجعل الكثيرون ابرارا."
( روميه 5 : 14 - 19) 

" 20ولكن الآن قد قام المسيح من الاموات وصار باكورة الراقدين.
21 فانه اذ الموت بانسان بانسان ايضا قيامة الاموات.
22 لانه كما في آدم يموت الجميع هكذا في المسيح سيحيا الجميع.
( 1 كورنثوس 15 : 20 - 22)

وايضا :

"45 هكذا مكتوب ايضا.صار آدم الانسان الاول نفسا حية وآدم الآخير روحا محييا.
46 لكن ليس الروحاني اولا بل الحيواني وبعد ذلك الروحاني.
47 الانسان الاول من الارض ترابي.الانسان الثاني الرب من السماء.
48 كما هو الترابي هكذا الترابيون ايضا.وكما هو السماوي هكذا السماويون ايضا.
49 وكما لبسنا صورة الترابي سنلبس ايضا صورة السماوي.
50 فاقول هذا ايها الاخوة ان لحما ودما لا يقدران ان يرثا ملكوت الله.ولا يرث الفساد عدم الفساد " 

( 1 كورنثوس 15: 45 - 50)

مع تحياتي


----------



## limo2004 (16 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزميل نيومان

انا قلت


> اين ذكر المسيح ادم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
وعندما اقول المسيح فأنا اعنى المسيح او يسوع ولا اعنى بولس هل المسيح وكاتب الرساله الى اهل كورنثيوس ؟؟؟؟ 
لا 
انه بولس  وانا قلت المسيح

اكرر سؤالى مره ثانيه 

اين قال المسيح كلمة (ادم ) ولو لمره واحده فقط على لسان المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> 
> الزميل نيومان
> 
> ...


 
عزيزي ليمو 


الكتاب  المقدس قادر ان يحكّم للخلاص بالايمان الذي في المسيح يسوع.
و الكتاب المقدس كله موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر 
(2 تيموثاوس 3: 15 -  16)

ولهذا فالكتاب المقدس كله به رسالة الخلاص بالمسيح يسوع 

والكتاب المقدس كله جوهره وروح النبوة فيه عن الرب يسوع المسيح وفدائه ( رؤيا 19 :10)

اذا ليس لك ولا لاي انسان ان يطلب دليل من جزء معين وليس من الكتاب المقدس كله ...

والا ، لطلبت منك ان تأتي من سورة المسد ، والمسد فقط وليس غيرها 
ما يقول ان الله واحد وارسل نبيا اسمه محمد ....

هذه الطريقة الاشتراطية في الحوار ، هي طريقة طفولية ، واذا اتبعتها معك سوف اعجزك ولن تستطيع الاجابة ...

الرد امامكم والموضوع ، امامكم للمناقشة بفهم ووعي ...

ومن اراد ان يعتبر الموضوع ميتا بالنسبة له ، فليعتبره ...

وتحياتي


----------



## limo2004 (17 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزميل نيومان

ملخص اجابتك انك فلشلت فيما طلبته منك وتعترف ان المسيح خلال حياته لم يذكر ولا مره واحده كلمة ( ادم ) ولا مره واحده 
اشكرك كثيرا على تعاونك يا استاذ نيومان فلقد كنت متعاونا الى اقصى حد 

والان وفقا لمعتقدكم فإن المسيح ما جاء الا للتكفير عن خطيئة ادم  وبالرغم من هذا فهو لم يذكر ادم على لسانه ولا مره واحده  فكيف عرف من قال ان المسيح جاء لتكفير خطيئة ادم هذه الحقيقه ان كان المسيح نفسه لم يذكر ادم ولا مره ؟

والان ننتقل الى السؤال الثانى 

هل قال احد تلاميذ المسيح فى الرسال المنسوبه اليهم كلمة ( ادم )
تنبه انا اقول التلاميذ ولا اعنى بولس بالطبع بل اعنى رسائل الحواريين ؟؟؟

تفضل اجب 

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> السلام على من اتبع الهدى





			
				limo2004 قال:
			
		

> الزميل نيومان
> 
> ملخص اجابتك انك فلشلت فيما طلبته منك وتعترف ان المسيح خلال حياته لم يذكر ولا مره واحده كلمة ( ادم ) ولا مره واحده
> اشكرك كثيرا على تعاونك يا استاذ نيومان فلقد كنت متعاونا الى اقصى حد




لحظة واحدة 

فانت الفاشل وليس غيرك 

هل اتيت لي من سورة المسد ما يقول ان الله واحد ارسل محمد نبيا ؟؟؟

دع هذا السؤال عنك ربما صعب عليك 

هات من سورة الاخلاص ، ان الله ذكر آدم مرة واحدة فقط ....

لاحظ ان هذا هو اسلوبك في اثبات الفشل والنجاح في الحوار 

انا لم ابتدعه ، ولكني اقلد اسلوبك ...

في انتظارك ...


----------



## My Rock (17 أبريل 2006)

ما هذه السفاهة في الحوار يا اخ ليمو؟

تسأل سؤال و بعد الاجابة عليه, تعلن انك لا تريد الا من كلام المسيح؟ العهد الجديد كله مكتوب بالوحي يا عزيزي, و رفضك لاي سفر او فقرة منه يدل على ضعفك في اثبات رأيك او نظرتك...


----------



## limo2004 (17 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الله اكبر .. الله اكبر  ... الله اكبر ... الله اكبر 
الزميل نيومان

اشكرك كثيرا على توضيح مدى فشلك فى الرد على ما طرحته عليك من اسئله  ولله الحمد والمنه



> لحظة واحدة
> 
> فانت الفاشل وليس غيرك


 
لماذا انا الفاشل هل انا من سئلت ففشلت فى الاجابه  ؟؟؟؟
بدلا من ان تتهمنى بالفشل كان اولى بك الاعتراف بفشلك انت يا عزيزى فأنت صاحب الموضوع وعليك الاجابه على تسأولات القراء لموضوعك وما دمت قد فشلت فى الاجابه على التسأولات فأعترف بفشلك ولا تزد .

اما عن اسئلتك التى تحاول بها تبرير فشلك فهى غريبه وعجيبه 
فهل موضوعنا هو القران ؟؟؟  
ان موضوعنا هو تجسد المسيح وفدائه للبشريه من خطيئة ادم ولقد وجهت اليك سؤالين بريئين 
السؤال الاول 
هل ذكر المسيح ( ادم ) على لسانه ولو لمره واحده فقط  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

السؤال الثانى 
هل ذكر احدا من تلاميذ المسيح فى رسائلهم كلمة ( ادم ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لاحظ انى اعنى الحواريين ولا اعنى بولس

وبدلا من ان تجيب فتحت النار على هل هذا هو خلق الحوار المحايد يا عزيزى 

لقد سألتك سؤالين فكان عليك الاجابه اما بنعم او بلا بدلا من هذا الهجوم الذى لا اعرف سببه 
وربما لانك احسست من هذه الاسئله مدى تهافت عقيدة الفداء عن الخطيئه الاصليه .

والان مادمت قد فشلت فى اجابة السؤالين السابقين فإلى السؤال الثالث

السؤال الثالث

اين ذكر المسيح ولو مره واحده ( الخطيئه الاصليه ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟

وبدلا من الهجوم على يا عزيزى حاول اجابة الاسئله فإن فشلت كما هو واضح لكل اعمى فعليك بالاعتراف بالفشل .

تحياتى


----------



## My Rock (17 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> السؤال الثانى
> هل ذكر احدا من تلاميذ المسيح فى رسائلهم كلمة ( ادم ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لاحظ انى اعنى الحواريين ولا اعنى بولس


 
يا عزيزي, بولس هو احد رسل المسيح, شئت ام ابيت هذا لا يغير شئ من الحقيقة!


----------



## limo2004 (17 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

الزميل العزيز ماى روك

تقول يا عزيزى 


> ما هذه السفاهة في الحوار يا اخ ليمو؟


 
عذرا زميلى العزيز فأنا لا ارى فيما ذكرت اى سفاهه فأنا اتناقش مع الزميل نيومان بالمنطق والعق وليس بالسفاهه 
وكما ترى فلقد سألته سؤالا الا وهو


> اين قال المسيح كلمة (ادم ) ولو لمره واحده فقط على لسان المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
واظن ان كلامى كان واضحا فأنا اردت كلمة ( ادم ) من لسان المسيح  فكان رده  على ان ذكر نصوصا من رسائل بولس الى روميه وكورنثيوس  فأعدت عليه السؤال موضحا انى اريد الكلام على لسان المسيح فلم يجبنى واخذ يهاجمنى الا يعتبر هذا فشلا 

كان بإمكانه اجابتى بكلمه واحده ( لا ) لايوجد كلمة ادم فى كلام السيد المسيح ولا فى كلام تلاميذه وحوارييه  فى الاناجيل او فى رسائل الحواريين  .

ارأيت كم هى سهله الاجابه فلماذا لم يجبنى بهذه البساطه 
وان قلت ان هذا مذكورا فى رسائل بولس فأنا لن اختلف معك ولن انكر ولكن سؤالى كان عن شيئ معين فلماذا لم يجبنى وبدلا من ذلك هاجمنى  اليس هذا فشلا .

تقول


> تسأل سؤال و بعد الاجابة عليه, تعلن انك لا تريد الا من كلام المسيح؟ العهد الجديد كله مكتوب بالوحي يا عزيزي, و رفضك لاي سفر او فقرة منه يدل على ضعفك في اثبات رأيك او نظرتك...


 
يا عزيزى انا كان كلامى واضح جدا ولم ارمى من وراءه شيئ غير توضيح نقطه واحده ان المسيح ولا حواريوه تكلمو مطلقا عن ادم ولا عن الخطيئه الاصليه .
ان من تكلم عن هذه الامور هو بولس وبولس فقط لذا نستطيع بكل بساطه اننقول ان عقيده الخطيئه الاصليه هى عقيده بولسيه ( نسبه الى بولس ) مائه فى المائه 

فهل انا مخطئ فيما قلت ؟.؟؟

ان كنت مخطئا فكذبنى وقل لى انت كاذب بل ان المسيح قال كذا وكذا والحوارى الفلانى قال كذا وكذا .

وان لم يكن احد قد قالها كما قلت فلماذا اتهم بالسفه ؟؟؟؟
انا ما قلت غير الحق فهل من يقول الحق يصبح سفيها ؟؟؟؟

عموما اشكرك يا عزيزى ماى روك .

تحياتى


----------



## limo2004 (17 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزميل ماى روك

تقول


> يا عزيزي, بولس هو احد رسل المسيح, شئت ام ابيت هذا لا يغير شئ من الحقيقة!


 
من قال انى اريد تغير شيئ من الحقيقه لماذا تقفزون الى النتائج قبل اجابة الاسئله 
دعنى ابسط لك السؤال اكثر 

العهد الجديد يحوى يحوى الاناجيل والرسائل البولسيه ورسائل الحواريين وسؤالى هو 

هل ذكر فى الاناجيل او رسائل الحواريين (  ادم ) ؟؟؟؟
هل ذكر فى الاناجيل او رسائل الحواريين ( الخطسئه الاصليه ) ؟؟؟؟؟

نعم ان هذا مذكور فى رسائل بولس وانا لا اختلف معك فى هذا ولكن سؤالى كان محدد فلماذا التسويف فى الاجابه اريد اجابه مباشره اما نعم ذكر اولا لم يذكر .  
ثم بعد ذلك نكمل نقاشنا 

تحياتى


----------



## رياض (18 أبريل 2006)

الاستاذ نيومان والاستاذ ماي روك

اخي ليمو واخي رائد

هذا الموضوع من اكثر المواضيع التي استمتع بقراءتها لانها تتعلق ببطلان الوهية المسيح وبطلان معتقدات المسيحية في التجسد والاقانيم والخطيئة الاصلية.

انا لن اقتبس اي كلام لاي طرف ، لان الكلام لوحده ينطق بالحق.

الاستاذ نيومان والاستاذ ماي روك

ليس من العيب ان تقولا بان المسيح لم يذكر اسم ادم في الاناجيل ولو لمرة واحدة ، وليس العيب ان تقولا بان المسيح لم يقل بانه الله المتجسد او انه جاء من اجل الموت على الصليب بسبب الخطيئة الاصلية لادم في الاناجيل ، العيب هو اصراركم على الباطل ونصوص الاناجيل واضحة تماما امام الجميع .

انتم تؤمنون بان بولس هو رسول المسيح ، فهذا هو شانكم انتم وليس شان المسلمين ، فنحن نقول لكم باننا لا نؤمن بذلك نهائيا ، وعدم ايماننا بذلك لا يعنيكم انتم ايضا ، المطلوب هو قول المسيح وليس بولس ، فالمسيح اصدق قولا من بولس .

بولس يقول عن نفسه بانه كاذب :

رِسَالَةُ بُولُسَ الرَّسُولِ إِلَى أَهْلِ رُومِيَة: الفصل: 3, الآية 7فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟ 

بولس يقول عن نفسه انه غبي :

رِسَالَةُ بُولُسَ الْرَّسُولِ الثَّانِيَةُ إِلَى اهل كورنثوس: الفصل: 11, الآية 1لَيْتَكُمْ تَحْتَمِلُونَ غَبَاوَتِي قَلِيلاً! بَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُحْتَمِلِيَّ.

فكيف سناخذ كلامه ونترك كلام المسيح في الاناجيل ، ولهذا انتم مطالبون بقول المسيح وليس بولس .

وكما اشرتم سابقا بان الكتاب المقدس هو من الروح القدس وجميعه كلام المسيح ، فاقول لكم انكم مخطئون في ذلك واليكم الدليل :

 رِسَالَةُ بُولُسَ الْرَّسُولِ الأُولَى إِلَى أَهْل كورنثوس: الفصل: 7, الآية 25وَأَمَّا الْعَذَارَى فَلَيْسَ عِنْدِي أَمْرٌ مِنَ الرَّبِّ فِيهِنَّ وَلَكِنَّنِي أُعْطِي رَأْياً كَمَنْ رَحِمَهُ الرَّبُّ أَنْ يَكُونَ أَمِيناً.


وهذا النص واضح بانه ليس من الله او من الروح القدس او المسيح ...الخ ، هذا الكلام من بولس نفسه وباعترافه وبلسانه ، فكيف نؤمن بان جميع الكتاب المقدس هو من الروح القدس ؟

ولهذا دعونا نترك كلام بولس الان ، المطلوب منكم وكما اشار اليه اخوتي رائد وليمو هو كلام المسيح بلسانه وبصراحة في الاناجيل.

فهل سنحصل على هذه النصوص بالرغم انها غير موجودة في الاناجيل ، ام سيبقى الامر معلق في دوامة لا نهاية لها؟

واذا امكن ان تكتبوا لنا ايضا النص من الاناجيل يقول فيه المسيح عن نفسه انه انسان تام واله تام، اي يقول انا ناسوت ولاهوت في نفس الوقت.

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أبريل 2006)

الاخ رياض 

تحية طيبة وبعد ، 

اولا : الموضوع ليس له اي صلة ببطلان الثالوث واللاهوت والتجسد 
بل العكس هو الصحيح ، فالموضوع يثبت هذه المعتقدات ...
فلا داعي لتنصيب نفسك حكما ملخصا لما يتكلم فيه الموضوع ...

ثانيا : نحن لا نريدكم ان تؤمنوا باي شيء ، نحن ندافع عن ايماننا 
وايماننا يقول ان الكتاب المقدس كاملا هو مصدر ودستور هذا الايمان 
ولهذا ليس لك ولا لاي انسان ان يطلب الاجتزاء منه او حذف حرفا واحدا ولا نقطة واحدة فيه .

ثالثا : اذا لم يذكر المسيح آدم بالحرف ، فقد ذكره بالمعنى ، وهذا ما يفوت المسلمين الذين يعتمودن الحرف في القرآن ، وياليتهم يطبقون ما جاء فيه ، وانما انتم امة اسلامية تقرأ ولا تعي ، ولاتفهم ولا تطبق ما تقرأه ...

رابعا : للمرة الثانية اكرر ، اننا نتكلم عن ايماننا وليس لانسان ان يقول هات من كلام المسيح او من كلام بولس او من كلام موسى فقط ... فالكتاب المقدس كله وحدة واحدة ...
تريد ان تناقشنا في ايماننا ، اسأل ونحن نجيب .. اما اشتراطاتكم بان تأتي بكلمة من فم المسيح 

فانا سألت ولم يجيبني احد ...

هات من سورة المسد قول القرآن ان الله واحد وانه ارسل نبيا اسمه محمد ...

هات من سورة الاخلاص اسم آدم ولو مرة واحدة .....
هل هذه الطريقة طريقة مقبولة اسلاميا ؟؟؟؟
اذا كان الامر كذلك ، فاثبت صحة هذا بالاجابة 

واذا لم يكن ، فارجو ان ترسلوا لنا اناسا ناضجين وليس اطفالا في مرحلة الابتدائية لا يعرفون القراءة والكتابة ولا معناها ..


----------



## limo2004 (18 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزميل نيومان

اشكرك على انك فى كل مشاركه تؤكد على فشلك فى الرد على ما طرحت من اسئله 

سؤالى التالى 

هل قال المسيح بأن الخطيئه الاولى توارثها البشر او احد من تلاميذه ؟؟؟

ارجو الاجابه بنعم ان كانت الاجابه بالايجاب او بلا مع ذكر الدليل من كلام المسيح وتلاميذه وشكرا 

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> السلام على من اتبع الهدى





			
				limo2004 قال:
			
		

> الزميل نيومان
> 
> اشكرك على انك فى كل مشاركه تؤكد على فشلك فى الرد على ما طرحت من اسئله




هات من سورة المسد قول القرآن ان الله واحد وانه ارسل نبيا اسمه محمد ...

هات من سورة الاخلاص اسم آدم ولو مرة واحدة .....
هل هذه الطريقة طريقة مقبولة اسلاميا ؟؟؟؟
اذا كان الامر كذلك ، فاثبت صحة هذا بالاجابة 





> سؤالى التالى
> 
> هل قال المسيح بأن الخطيئه الاولى توارثها البشر او احد من تلاميذه ؟؟؟
> 
> ارجو الاجابه بنعم ان كانت الاجابه بالايجاب او بلا مع ذكر الدليل من كلام المسيح وتلاميذه وشكرا




الاجابه بنعم  :

الدليل: 

"14 لكن قد ملك الموت من آدم الى موسى وذلك على الذين لم يخطئوا على شبه تعدي آدم الذي هو مثال الآتي.
15 ولكن ليس كالخطية هكذا ايضا الهبة.لانه ان كان بخطية واحد مات الكثيرون فبالأولى كثيرا نعمة الله والعطية بالنعمة التي بالانسان الواحد يسوع المسيح قد ازدادت للكثيرين.
16 وليس كما بواحد قد اخطأ هكذا العطية.لان الحكم من واحد للدينونة.واما الهبة فمن جرى خطايا كثيرة للتبرير.
17 لانه ان كان بخطية الواحد قد ملك الموت بالواحد فبالأولى كثيرا الذين ينالون فيض النعمة وعطية البر سيملكون في الحياة بالواحد يسوع المسيح.
18 فاذا كما بخطية واحدة صار الحكم الى جميع الناس للدينونة هكذا ببر واحد صارت الهبة الى جميع الناس لتبرير الحياة.
19 لانه كما بمعصية الانسان الواحد جعل الكثيرون خطاة هكذا ايضا باطاعة الواحد سيجعل الكثيرون ابرارا."
( روميه 5 : 14 - 19) 

" 20ولكن الآن قد قام المسيح من الاموات وصار باكورة الراقدين.
21 فانه اذ الموت بانسان بانسان ايضا قيامة الاموات.
22 لانه كما في آدم يموت الجميع هكذا في المسيح سيحيا الجميع.
( 1 كورنثوس 15 : 20 - 22)

وايضا :

"45 هكذا مكتوب ايضا.صار آدم الانسان الاول نفسا حية وآدم الآخير روحا محييا.
46 لكن ليس الروحاني اولا بل الحيواني وبعد ذلك الروحاني.
47 الانسان الاول من الارض ترابي.الانسان الثاني الرب من السماء.
48 كما هو الترابي هكذا الترابيون ايضا.وكما هو السماوي هكذا السماويون ايضا.
49 وكما لبسنا صورة الترابي سنلبس ايضا صورة السماوي.
50 فاقول هذا ايها الاخوة ان لحما ودما لا يقدران ان يرثا ملكوت الله.ولا يرث الفساد عدم الفساد " 

( 1 كورنثوس 15: 45 - 50)


----------



## رياض (18 أبريل 2006)

استاذ نيومان

سوف اتغاضى عن اي اساءة صدرت من طرفك تجاهي ، ليس لان كلامك صحيح فيما تكتب بل حتى يستمر حوارنا في الموضوع.

استاذ نيومان

النصوص التي اوردتها كدليل على ان المسيح قال ان الخطيئة موروثة ، للاسف هي ليست من اقوال المسيح بل من اقوال بولس .

المسيح اشار في اكثر من نص في الاناجيل ان الخطيئة لا تورث وكما اشار اليه العهد القديم ايضا ، فهل نصدق نصوص العهد القديم وكلام المسيح في الاناجيل ام نصدق بولس ؟ الجواب متروك لك .

ماذا يقول العهد القديم :

سِفْرُ التَّثْنِيَةِ: الفصل: 24, الآية 16لا يُقْتَلُ الآبَاءُ عَنِ الأَوْلادِ وَلا يُقْتَلُ الأَوْلادُ عَنِ الآبَاءِ. كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ بِخَطِيَّتِهِ يُقْتَلُ.

هذا مثال واحد يا استاذ نيومان حتى لا اثقل عليك الامر في الرد ، فهل لك ان تشرح لنا ماذا يقول هذا النص ؟


ماذا يقول المسيح وبلسانه صراحة في الاناجيل :

 إِنْجِيلُ الْمَسِيحِ حَسَبَ الْبَشِيرِ مَتَّى: الفصل: 18, الآية 3وَقَالَ: اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَرْجِعُوا وَتَصِيرُوا مِثْلَ الأَوْلاَدِ فَلَنْ تَدْخُلُوا مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ.

إِنْجِيلُ الْمَسِيحِ حَسَبَ الْبَشِيرِ مَتَّى: الفصل: 19, الآية 14أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَقَالَ: دَعُوا الأَوْلاَدَ يَأْتُونَ إِلَيَّ وَلاَ تَمْنَعُوهُمْ لأَنَّ لِمِثْلِ هَؤُلاَءِ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. 

وتم ذكر نفس النص في مرقس 10 : 14 ، وايضا في لوقا 18 : 16 


فهل لك يا استاذ نيومان ان توضح لنا تفسير النصوص السابقة ؟


بانتظار ردك الصريح والواضح.


----------



## limo2004 (18 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

الزميل نيومان

فل جديد يضاف الى سلسلة الفشل التى منيت بها فى هذا الموضوع 

تذكر انا قلت 


> هل قال المسيح بأن الخطيئه الاولى توارثها البشر او احد من تلاميذه ؟؟؟
> 
> ارجو الاجابه بنعم ان كانت الاجابه بالايجاب او بلا مع ذكر الدليل من كلام المسيح وتلاميذه وشكرا


 
وكل ماذكرته يا عزيزى هو كلام بولس فظهر عجزك  ولله الحمد والمنه 

والان تعالى  السؤال الاخير 

مما سبق هل يمكننا ان نقول ان عقيدة الخطيئه الاصليه هى عقيده بولسيه ( نسبه الى بولس )
مائه فى المائه ؟؟

نعم ام لا مع التعليل فى حالة الرفض ؟

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 أبريل 2006)

*


			
				رياض قال:
			
		


			استاذ نيومان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


			
				رياض قال:
			
		

> *سوف اتغاضى عن اي اساءة صدرت من طرفك تجاهي ، ليس لان كلامك صحيح فيما تكتب بل حتى يستمر حوارنا في الموضوع.*




*الاخ الفاضل رياض *

*ارجو ان تشير الى ما تعتبره اسائة صدرت في حقك ، وانا على اتم استعداد للاعتذار *
*ولكن القاء الاتهامات هكذا ، امر لا يليق ان يكون ...*



> *النصوص التي اوردتها كدليل على ان المسيح قال ان الخطيئة موروثة ، للاسف هي ليست من اقوال المسيح بل من اقوال بولس .*




*عزيزي :*

*اين النصوص التي اوردتها على ان المسيح يقول ( ان الخطيئة موروثة ) *

*لم اقل ( ان الخطيئة موروثة ) واذا قال لك اي انسان ان الخطيئة موروثة فهو مخطيء جدا *
*فالخطية لا تورّث ...*

*اقرأ جيدا يا عزيزي ، ولا تقع في دائرة الاسئلة والاجوبة المحفوظة ...*



> *المسيح اشار في اكثر من نص في الاناجيل ان الخطيئة لا تورث وكما اشار اليه العهد القديم ايضا ، فهل نصدق نصوص العهد القديم وكلام المسيح في الاناجيل ام نصدق بولس ؟ الجواب متروك لك .*
> 
> *فهل لك يا استاذ نيومان ان توضح لنا تفسير النصوص السابقة ؟*




*صدق طبعا كلام الكتاب المقدس ...*
*ولكن انا لم اخالف كلام الكتاب المقدس ...*

*الخطيئة لا تورّث ....*

*ما يتوارث هو ( الطبيعة الخاطئة ) او ( الطبيعة الساقطة التي تجعل الانسان يخطيء ) *

*الطبيعة التي ورثناها من آدم الذي اكل من الشجرة المحرمة واصبحت موجودة في كل انسان *
*تبدأ معه من الطفولة ، قبل ان يتعلم اي شيء في الحياة ...*

*طبيعة اسمها ( كل ممنوع مرغوب ) ...*

*اصبح الانسان الطبيعي ، يسمع اقوال ووصايا الله ، ويسعى دائما لمخالفتها ..*
*فكل ممنوع مرغوب ...*

*هذه الطبيعة الساقطة ، ورثناها كلنا من آدم *

*وجعلت كل انسان يخطيء ، وسوف يحاسب الله كل انسان على اخطائه وخطاياه وذنوبه ، وليس ذنوب احد آخر ...*

*اعتقد ان الامر اصبح واضحا الان ...*


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> السلام على من اتبع الهدى





			
				limo2004 قال:
			
		

> الزميل نيومان
> 
> فل جديد يضاف الى سلسلة الفشل التى منيت بها فى هذا الموضوع
> 
> ...




عزيزي ليمو 

بولس الرسول 
هو من رسل التلاميذ 
ومرتبة الرسل اكبر من مرتبة التلاميذ 

فالاثني عشر الحواريين كانوا رسلا للمسيح 
اما التلاميذ فكانوا يتفاوتون في العدد ، وانتهى اخيرا الى حوالى 120 تلميذا عند صعود السيد المسيح (بعد الصليب والقيامة ) ...

اذا فكلام بولس هو بوحي من الروح القدس ، ليس لك او لي ان نقول نأخذ بكلامه او نرفضه..

كما سبق وقلت لك اذا اردت ان تناقشني في ايماني ، فناقشني من كتابي وليس لك ان تحذف منه او تضيف عليه ...

واضح الان ان ردك السابق ، ليس له اي معنى 
وردي على اسئلتك هو من صميم الاجابة الصحيحة ...
فكلام بولس هو وحي بالروح القدس ، هل سوف تناقشني فيه 
ام سوف تتوقف عند هذا الحد ؟؟؟


----------



## رياض (19 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان


*



الاخ الفاضل رياض 

ارجو ان تشير الى ما تعتبره اسائة صدرت في حقك ، وانا على اتم استعداد للاعتذار 
ولكن القاء الاتهامات هكذا ، امر لا يليق ان يكون ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
انت كتبت في ردك على مداخلتي السابقة :




> واذا لم يكن ، فارجو ان ترسلوا لنا اناسا ناضجين وليس اطفالا في مرحلة الابتدائية لا يعرفون القراءة والكتابة ولا معناها ..


 
انا بالنسبة لي اعتبرها اساءة لشخصي ما دامت في ردك على مداخلتي ، ولا انتظر منك اي اعتذار ، حتى يستمر الحوار كما اشرت لك سابقا.

*



عزيزي :

اين النصوص التي اوردتها على ان المسيح يقول ( ان الخطيئة موروثة ) 

لم اقل ( ان الخطيئة موروثة ) واذا قال لك اي انسان ان الخطيئة موروثة فهو مخطيء جدا 
فالخطية لا تورّث ...

اقرأ جيدا يا عزيزي ، ولا تقع في دائرة الاسئلة والاجوبة المحفوظة ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

ما اروع جوابك يا نيومان ، ومن فمك ادينك ، ونتفق معا بان الخطيئة لا تورث ، وبالتالي نحن المسلمين لا نحمل خطيئة آدم لان الخطيئة لا تورث.

اذا ماذا افادنا الصلب وسفك الدماء يا نيومان ونحن لا نؤمن بان المسيح هو الله الظاهر بالجسد ؟

الجميع لا يحمل خطيئة آدم!!!!!





الخطيئة لا تورّث ....

ما يتوارث هو ( الطبيعة الخاطئة ) او ( الطبيعة الساقطة التي تجعل الانسان يخطيء ) 

الطبيعة التي ورثناها من آدم الذي اكل من الشجرة المحرمة واصبحت موجودة في كل انسان 
تبدأ معه من الطفولة ، قبل ان يتعلم اي شيء في الحياة ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ولكن كلامك هذا يناقض قول المسيح الذي ذكرته لك سابقا ولم تجيب عليه ، وساعيده لك لاذكرك به :




			ماذا يقول المسيح وبلسانه صراحة في الاناجيل :

إِنْجِيلُ الْمَسِيحِ حَسَبَ الْبَشِيرِ مَتَّى: الفصل: 18, الآية 3وَقَالَ: اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَرْجِعُوا وَتَصِيرُوا مِثْلَ الأَوْلاَدِ فَلَنْ تَدْخُلُوا مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ.

إِنْجِيلُ الْمَسِيحِ حَسَبَ الْبَشِيرِ مَتَّى: الفصل: 19, الآية 14أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَقَالَ: دَعُوا الأَوْلاَدَ يَأْتُونَ إِلَيَّ وَلاَ تَمْنَعُوهُمْ لأَنَّ لِمِثْلِ هَؤُلاَءِ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. 

وتم ذكر نفس النص في مرقس 10 : 14 ، وايضا في لوقا 18 : 16 


فهل لك يا استاذ نيومان ان توضح لنا تفسير النصوص السابقة ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
انتظر منك الرد على هذه المداخلة ، مع بيان من الذي اخطأ آدم ام حواء ومن نصوص كتابكم لو سمحت.
*


----------



## limo2004 (19 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزميل نيومان

عذرا ان كان سؤالى قد التبس عليك لذا سأقوم بتوضيحه اكثر حتى يتسنى لك الرد الدقيق

كلام المسيح ----- كلام التلاميذ والرسل ------- كلام بولس

كلام المسيح 

هو الكلام الذى نطق به المسيح والتعاليم التى علمها خلال مده خدمته على الارض ويمكن ان نجد هذا الكلام فى الاناجيل الاربعه .

كلام التلاميذ والرسل

اقصد بهم التلاميذ الذين عاشوا مع المسيح ورأوه وتعلموا منه وعاشوا معه فى السراء والضراء واخص منهم الحواريين الاثنى عشر  وهؤلاء تجد كلامهم فى الاناجيل الاربعه واعمال الرسل والرسائل السبع الكاثوليكيه رسائل بطرس ويوحنا ويعقوب ويهوذا 

كلام بولس

وهو لم يكن من التلاميذ ولا الرسل ولم يعش مع المسيح او يتعلم منه وانما تؤمنون انه قد صار من التلاميذ والرسل فيما بعد لا بأس  وكلامه تجده فى اعمال الرسل والرسائل الاربعة عشر 

هل وضحت الامور الان ؟؟؟

اكرر سؤالى فى ضوء هذه المعطيات 

هل يمكن ان نعتبر ان عقيدة الخطيئه الاصليه هى عقيده بولسيه على اساس انها لم تذكر الا فى كلامه فقط ولم تذكر فى الاناجيل او رسائل التلاميذ ؟؟؟؟
بصيغه اخرى هل هناك وجود لهذه العقيده فى مكان اخر من الانجيل غير الرسائل البولسيه؟؟؟

ارجو الاجابه بنعم او بلا  مع  التعليل ؟

وبعد ان تجيب يا عزيزى يمكن ان نتناقش فى هذه النصوص انت وانا والاخ الكريم رياض .

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 أبريل 2006)

*الاخوة الافاضل *

*ارجو ان تسمحوا لي بالرد فيما بعد *
*لانني سوف اضطر لمغادرة الكمبيوتر الان *
*فقد استنفذت الردود على المقالات السابقة كل الوقت *

*ولي عودة للرد على ما تفضلتما به ...*

*فقط رد سريع على الاخ ليمو ارقام ، يقول :*




> *كلام بولس
> 
> وهو لم يكن من التلاميذ ولا الرسل ولم يعش مع المسيح او يتعلم منه وانما تؤمنون انه قد صار من التلاميذ والرسل فيما بعد لا بأس وكلامه تجده فى اعمال الرسل والرسائل الاربعة عشر
> 
> *




*عزيزي بولس من رسل المسيح .*
*وقد ظهر له المسيح بعد القيامة اكثر من مرة ، واعطاه خدمة الرسول *
*هذه الخدمة اعترف بها الرسل الاثنيى عشر الاخرين ( الحواريين ) *

*فليس لك ولا لي ان نرفض كلامه ، انه كلام الله الموحى به من الروح القدس ...*

*اما عن باقي اسئلتك عن الخطيئة الاصلية *
*فارجو ان تقرأ ما كتبته للاخ رياض ، وما سوف اكتبه مرة اخرى *
*فمن غير المعقول ان اناقش اثنين في وقت واحد وفي موضوع واحد *
*واكرر نفس الكلام لكل منكما بالاسم الشخصي له *


*مع تحياتي*


----------



## limo2004 (19 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزميل نيومان
تقول


> *عزيزي بولس من رسل المسيح .
> وقد ظهر له المسيح بعد القيامة اكثر من مرة ، واعطاه خدمة الرسول *
> *هذه الخدمة اعترف بها الرسل الاثنيى عشر الاخرين ( الحواريين ) *
> 
> *فليس لك ولا لي ان نرفض كلامه ، انه كلام الله الموحى به من الروح القدس ...*


 
يا زميلى العزيز لماذا تفترض اننى  سأرفض كلام بولس ؟؟؟
هل هى البطحه التى تتحسسونها كلما ذكر بولس بسؤ او بخير ؟؟ عجبت لكم 

انا سألت سؤال محدد فلماذا اللف والدوران 
اجب بنعم او بلا وبعد ذلك نصدق او نكذب اما ان تلف وتدور فهذا ليس من شيمة من يثق بنفسه

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> يا زميلى العزيز لماذا تفترض اننى سأرفض كلام بولس ؟؟؟
> هل هى البطحه التى تتحسسونها كلما ذكر بولس بسؤ او بخير ؟؟ عجبت لكم


 
انا لا اتكلم عن رفضك لكلام بولس
انا ارد على قولك انه ليس رسول المسيح
راجع مداخلتي السابقة



			
				limo2004 قال:
			
		

> *كلام بولس
> 
> وهو لم يكن من التلاميذ ولا الرسل ولم يعش مع المسيح او يتعلم منه وانما تؤمنون انه قد صار من التلاميذ والرسل فيما بعد لا بأس وكلامه تجده فى اعمال الرسل والرسائل الاربعة عشر
> *






*عزيزي بولس من رسل المسيح .
وقد ظهر له المسيح بعد القيامة اكثر من مرة ، واعطاه خدمة الرسول *
*هذه الخدمة اعترف بها الرسل الاثنيى عشر الاخرين ( الحواريين ) *

*فليس لك ولا لي ان نرفض كلامه ، انه كلام الله الموحى به من الروح القدس ...*






> انا سألت سؤال محدد فلماذا اللف والدوران
> اجب بنعم او بلا وبعد ذلك نصدق او نكذب اما ان تلف وتدور فهذا ليس من شيمة من يثق بنفسه


 
*اما عن باقي اسئلتك عن الخطيئة الاصلية 
فارجو ان تقرأ ما كتبته للاخ رياض ، وما سوف اكتبه مرة اخرى *
*فمن غير المعقول ان اناقش اثنين في وقت واحد وفي موضوع واحد *
*واكرر نفس الكلام لكل منكما بالاسم الشخصي له *


----------



## رياض (19 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

بالرغم ان المحاور المتمكن يستطيع ان يحاور العشرات ويرد على اسئلتهم في نفس الوقت ولكن اذا رغبت ورغب اخي ليمو ان اترك الحوار في هذا الموضوع لتصبح بينكما فقط فانا ليس لدي اي مانع.



بانتظار ردكم


----------



## limo2004 (19 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

اخى الكريم رياض 
لا يهم اينا يناقش الزميل نيومان فالحق ابلج والحمد لله ويستطيع اى انسان ذو بصر ان يجليه بسهوله لذلك فأنا على استعداد للتنازل لك عن المناقشه ان شئت اخى ووفقك الله 

الزميل نيومان 

كالعاده  اللف والدوران وتحاشى الاجابه هى ديدنك ولا ادرى الى متى سيظل الحوار على هذا المنوال انا اسأل وانت لا تجيب هل هذا هو النقاش الذى تريده يا عزيزى ؟؟

برجاء اجابة السؤال الاخير لى 

تحياتى


----------



## limo2004 (19 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

اخى الكريم رياض 
لا يهم اينا يناقش الزميل نيومان فالحق ابلج والحمد لله ويستطيع اى انسان ذو بصر ان يجليه بسهوله لذلك فأنا على استعداد للتنازل لك عن المناقشه ان شئت اخى ووفقك الله 

الزميل نيومان 

كالعاده  اللف والدوران وتحاشى الاجابه هى ديدنك ولا ادرى الى متى سيظل الحوار على هذا المنوال انا اسأل وانت لا تجيب هل هذا هو النقاش الذى تريده يا عزيزى ؟؟

برجاء اجابة السؤال الاخير لى 

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 أبريل 2006)

الاخ الفاضل رياض 
الاخ الفاضل ليمو ارقام 

احتجاجي ليس لكثرة المحاورين 
ولكن لان كل محاور يكتب نفس السؤال ، ويريد ان اكتب له نفس الاجابة باسمه 

مرحبا بكما في الحوار ، ولكن ارجو من كل واحد ان يقرأ ما اكتبه حتى وان لم يكن ردا على كلامه ، 

اذا انتهيت في ردي السابق ان بولس هو رسول المسيح 
وهي مرتبة اعلى من التلميذ 

وباختصار شديد ، فان رسول المسيح يجب ان يأخذ رسوليته وتعليمه من المسيح مباشرة 
وهذا حدث مع الرسول بولس ايضا ...

ولذلك فكلامه موحى به من الله ، واذا كتبناه فهو ايماننا ناقشني فيه ...



			
				رياض قال:
			
		

> > انت كتبت في ردك على مداخلتي السابقة :
> > إقتباس:
> >
> > واذا لم يكن ، فارجو ان ترسلوا لنا اناسا ناضجين وليس اطفالا في مرحلة الابتدائية لا يعرفون القراءة والكتابة ولا معناها ..
> ...


----------



## رياض (20 أبريل 2006)

اخي الادهم

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل اعمالك في ميزان حسناتك.

ما دام نيومان مستعد للحوار مع اكثر من شخص ، فلا ارى سببا لاي منا ان يترك هذه الساحة.


عزيزي نيومان

انت كتبت :

*



لقد قلت لك ان الانسان ورث الطبيعة التي تخطيء 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
كل انسان يرتكب الخطأ في حياته فهو غير معصوم عن الخطأ ، فالشر منه والخير من الله.

ما دام الانسان حسب معتقداتكم يرث الطبيعة التي تخطيء ، ما فائدة الصلب اذا ؟ لماذا صُلب المسيح حسب معتقدكم ؟

بانتظارك*


----------



## limo2004 (20 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزميل نيومان 

اين اجابتك على سؤالى يا عزيزى؟؟؟
 انت لم تجب بشيئ .

اكرر عليك سؤالى بصيغه اوضح عل وعسى 

هل ذكر شيئا عن ادم وخطيئته الاصليه فى اى موضع فى العهد الجديد غير رسائل بولس ؟؟؟؟

السؤال واضح جدا ولا مجال للف والدوران فيه فإما ان تكون الاجابه بنعم يوجد او لا لا يوجد 
ارأيت كم هى بسيطه الاجابه 

تفض اجب
 تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> *كل انسان يرتكب الخطأ في حياته فهو غير معصوم عن الخطأ ، فالشر منه والخير من الله.*
> 
> *ما دام الانسان حسب معتقداتكم يرث الطبيعة التي تخطيء ، ما فائدة الصلب اذا ؟ لماذا صُلب المسيح حسب معتقدكم ؟*
> 
> *بانتظارك*




حسنا اخي رياض 

قبل ان اجيبك عن سبب الصليب 
وبالرغم من ان الموضوع يتحدث عن هذا الامر 

دعني اسألك سؤالا واضحا 
اذا كنت توافقني ان كل انسان يخطيء بطبعه 
وليس هناك انسانا معصوما من الخطأ .
الا تتفق معي هنا ان الانسان له طبيعة تخطيء ؟؟؟
من اين جاءت هذه الطبيعة 
نحن نقول اننا ورثناها من ابونا آدم 

فما هو تفسيرك انت لهذا الاسلوب البشري ؟؟؟

اجابتك عن هذا السؤال بفهم وبوعي 
سوف تتفح لنا باب المناقشة المثمرة في الموضوع 
اما اسلوب الحوار بوضع الاسئلة بتحفز وكأننا في صراع 
اعتقد انه لن يخدم اي حوار للوصول الى نتيجة مثمرة 

اعتقد اننا اذا انتهنيا الى ان يفهم كل مننا ايمان الاخر ، هذه سوف تكون خطوة اولى عملاقة في اقامة حوار بناء بين الناس مختلفي العقيدة والديانة على المنتدى ...

وتحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> السلام على من اتبع الهدى





			
				limo2004 قال:
			
		

> الزميل نيومان
> 
> اين اجابتك على سؤالى يا عزيزى؟؟؟
> انت لم تجب بشيئ .
> ...




عزيزي ليمو ارقام 

لقد اجبتك عن سؤالك يا حبيبي 

قلت لك اذا اردت الحوار بهذا الاسلوب فارجو ان تأتي لي من القرآن من (سورة المسد ) ما يقول ان الله ارسل محمد نبيا الى العالم ، ومن سورة ( الاخلاص ) اسم آدم ولو مرة واحدة ...

اذا اجبتني الى سؤالي ، اجيبك الى سؤالك !!!!

هذا هو اسلوبك وهذه هي قاعدتك ، وفي انتظار ان تثبت نجاحها او فشلها ...

مع التحية


----------



## limo2004 (21 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

الله اكبر.. الله اكبر

الزميل نيومان

يبدوا انك قد اعلنت هزيمتك وعدم استعدادك لاجابة سؤالى حتى لا تضع نفسك فى مأزق 

لذلك فإنى  احمد الله الذى اظهر الحق وكما قيل الحق ابلج والباطل لجلج   ولجلجتك هى اكبر دليل على  باطلك يا عزيزى 

لو انك لا تشعر ببطحة بولس على رأسك فلماذا تخشى اجابة سؤالى ؟

الاخ الكريم رياض

رجاء اخى الكريم ان تلح على الزميل رياض بالسؤال مره اخرى فربما وجد فى نفسه الشجاعه ليجيب رغم انى متأكد انه لا يمتلك تلك الشجاعه 




> هل ذكر شيئا عن ادم وخطيئته الاصليه فى اى موضع فى العهد الجديد غير رسائل بولس ؟؟؟؟


 
تحياتى


----------



## رياض (21 أبريل 2006)

اخي الفاضل ليمو

من الواضح ان نيومان يهرب من جميع الاسئلة المطروحة عليه ويقول كلام روايات وبدون ادلة من كتابه الذي يؤمن به ، فهو يرد على اسئلتنا باسئلة ، وان دل هذا الامر على شيء فانه يدل على عدم امتلاكه الرد المقنع وبالادلة القطعية من كتابه على اسئلتنا ، العزيز نيومان يريد ان يجرف الموضوع نحو طبيعة الخطية ليبعد المحاور عن الخطية الاصلية ، والتي كانت سبب الفداء والصلب حسب معتقدهم ، وما دام الصلب لم ينهي الخطية ولا طبيعتها وبقيت موروثة حسب اعتقادهم مستندين الى كلام بولس وليس كلام المسيح الذي لم يقل ولو مرة واحدة على لسانه ما يلي :

1- هناك خطيئة اصلية وهي خطيئة آدم .
2- لقد جئت لافديكم على الصليب من اجل خطيئة آدم.
3- لم يذكر اسم آدم ولو مرة واحدة في الاناجيل.
4- لم يقل المسيح ان الخطيئة او طبيعتها موروثة من آدم.

وهناك الكثير من التساؤلات حول الموضوع.

ولهذا ساعيد فعلا السؤال على العزيز نيومان ، لانه جزء لا يتجزأ مما اريد الوصول اليه فعلا :

السؤال يقول يا نيومان :




> هل ذكر شيئا عن ادم وخطيئته الاصليه فى اى موضع فى العهد الجديد غير رسائل بولس ؟؟؟؟


 
ننتظر منك الرد الواضح والصريح ، هذا ان كنت فعلا تريد الوصول الى حوار بناء وحسب كلامك المقتبس التالي :




> هذه سوف تكون خطوة اولى عملاقة في اقامة حوار بناء بين الناس مختلفي العقيدة والديانة على المنتدى


 
تحياتي


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (21 أبريل 2006)

لو تنتظر الف سنه محد يرد عليك 

لن ترضى عنك اليهود والنصارى


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 أبريل 2006)

الاخ ليمو ارقام 

الاخ رياض 

هذا هو اسلوبكم ، اثبتوا نجاحه اولا 
ثم احكموا على بالفشل اذا لم اقم بتنفيذ طلباتكم ...

ارجو ان تأتي لي من القرآن من (سورة المسد ) ما يقول ان الله ارسل محمد نبيا الى العالم ، ومن سورة ( الاخلاص ) اسم آدم ولو مرة واحدة ...

اذا اجبتني الى سؤالي ، اجيبك الى سؤالك !!!!

هذا هو اسلوبك وهذه هي قاعدتك ، وفي انتظار ان تثبت نجاحها او فشلها ...


----------



## رياض (21 أبريل 2006)

اخي الفاضل ليمو

انا لن اعلق على مداخلة نيومان الاخيرة وساترك التعليق لك والحكم للقراء الافاضل.

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> من الواضح ان نيومان يهرب من جميع الاسئلة المطروحة عليه ويقول كلام روايات وبدون ادلة من كتابه الذي يؤمن به ، فهو يرد على اسئلتنا باسئلة ، وان دل هذا الامر على شيء فانه يدل على عدم امتلاكه الرد المقنع وبالادلة القطعية من كتابه على اسئلتنا ،



عزيزي رياض 
من قال انك انت الوحيد الذي لك حق السؤال هنا 
هل نحن في محضر بوليس للاستجواب ؟؟؟

عزيزي : انا اسألك لكي نفهم بعضنا البعض 
اسألك لكي اعرف هل انت فاهم حقا ما تتكلم فيه ام تكتب والسلام ؟؟؟


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة *رياض*
> 
> _*كل انسان يرتكب الخطأ في حياته فهو غير معصوم عن الخطأ ، فالشر منه والخير من الله.*_
> 
> ...



حسنا اخي رياض 

قبل ان اجيبك عن سبب الصليب 
وبالرغم من ان الموضوع يتحدث عن هذا الامر 

دعني اسألك سؤالا واضحا 
اذا كنت توافقني ان كل انسان يخطيء بطبعه 
وليس هناك انسانا معصوما من الخطأ .
الا تتفق معي هنا ان الانسان له طبيعة تخطيء ؟؟؟
من اين جاءت هذه الطبيعة 
نحن نقول اننا ورثناها من ابونا آدم 

فما هو تفسيرك انت لهذا الاسلوب البشري ؟؟؟




> العزيز نيومان يريد ان يجرف الموضوع نحو طبيعة الخطية ليبعد المحاور عن الخطية الاصلية ، والتي كانت سبب الفداء والصلب حسب معتقدهم ،



الاخ رياض يبدو انك لم تقرأ ما كتبته لك سابقا 

فقد قلت لك ان الخطية لا تورث ، وانما ما يرثه الانسان هو الطبيعة الفاسدة التي تخطيء 
الفداء هو لانقاذ ارواحنا من الهلاك الابدي بحكم الخطية التي تفعلها انت وليس آدم او ابوك او اخوك ..

هذا هو ما تم على الصليب ، فداء الارواح ، ولكن نحن ننتظر فداء الاجساد في الظهور الثاني للمسيح ...

"فاننا نعلم ان كل الخليقة تئن وتتمخض معا الى الآن. 23 وليس هكذا فقط بل نحن الذين لنا باكورة الروح نحن انفسنا ايضا نئن في انفسنا متوقعين التبني فداء اجسادنا."
( روميه 8 : 22 و 23) 



> وما دام الصلب لم ينهي الخطية ولا طبيعتها وبقيت موروثة حسب اعتقادهم مستندين الى كلام بولس وليس كلام المسيح الذي لم يقل ولو مرة واحدة على لسانه ما يلي :
> 
> 1- هناك خطيئة اصلية وهي خطيئة آدم .
> 2- لقد جئت لافديكم على الصليب من اجل خطيئة آدم.
> ...



من قال لك ان المسيح لم يذكر هذه الاشياء 

لقد طلبت منك قراءة يوحنا الاصحاح الثالث ، فهل فعلت ؟؟؟

تعال نقرأ ونرى ونفهم ، هل تكلم المسيح عن خطيئة الانسان وطبيعته الفاسدة ، ام لم يذكرها ؟؟؟

1 كان انسان من الفريسيين اسمه نيقوديموس رئيس لليهود.
2 هذا جاء الى يسوع ليلا وقال له يا معلّم نعلم انك قد أتيت من الله معلّما لان ليس احد يقدر ان يعمل هذه الآيات التي انت تعمل ان لم يكن الله معه.
3 اجاب يسوع وقال له الحق الحق اقول لك ان كان احد لا يولد من فوق لا يقدر ان يرى ملكوت الله.
4 قال له نيقوديموس كيف يمكن الانسان ان يولد وهو شيخ.ألعله يقدر ان يدخل بطن امه ثانية ويولد.
5 اجاب يسوع الحق الحق اقول لك ان كان احد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت الله.
6 المولود من الجسد جسد هو والمولود من الروح هو روح.
7 لا تتعجب اني قلت لك ينبغي ان تولدوا من فوق.
8 الريح تهب حيث تشاء وتسمع صوتها لكنك لا تعلم من اين تأتي ولا الى اين تذهب.هكذا كل من ولد من الروح
9 اجاب نيقوديموس وقال له كيف يمكن ان يكون هذا.
10 اجاب يسوع وقال له انت معلّم اسرائيل ولست تعلم هذا.
11 الحق الحق اقول لك اننا انما نتكلم بما نعلم ونشهد بما رأينا ولستم تقبلون شهادتنا.
12 ان كنت قلت لكم الارضيات ولستم تؤمنون فكيف تؤمنون ان قلت لكم السماويات.
13 وليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء
14 وكما رفع موسى الحية في البرية هكذا ينبغي ان يرفع ابن الانسان
15 لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية.
16 لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية.
17 لانه لم يرسل الله ابنه الى العالم ليدين العالم بل ليخلّص به العالم.
18 الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد.
19 وهذه هي الدينونة ان النور قد جاء الى العالم واحب الناس الظلمة اكثر من النور لان اعمالهم كانت شريرة.
20 لان كل من يعمل السيّآت يبغض النور ولا يأتي الى النور لئلا توبخ اعماله.
21 واما من يفعل الحق فيقبل الى النور لكي تظهر اعماله انها بالله معمولة


اذا كنت تريد الحوار والفهم حقا 
اذا كنت تريد اجابة اسئلتك حقا 

اقرأ هذه الفقرة ، وتعال نتناقش فيها 
في هذه الفقرة اجابة كل اسئلتك 
فاقرأ واسأل ما يصعب عليك فهمه فيها ، وانا على استعداد لشرحها لك ...

وتحياتي


----------



## علا عصام نمور (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

جاء المسيح في جسد لكي يقول للكفرة ان الله موجود
وكذلك ليكي يخلصنا من الخطيئة ويعلمنا عن محبة الله لنا .
وكما انهه علمنا كيف نحب بعضنا وكيف نقول للشيطان لا لا اولايد ان اكون معك ةعلمنا ان نسامح ونحترم الناس ونحبهم لان الله احبنا وان الله مسامح الخطئة التئيبين ويساعد التئهين للطريق الصواب .

وانا اعطيعك نصيحة اذا انت تثق وتوأمن بأن المسيح مخلص فسوف تنال الحياة الابدية وسوف تعيش سعيدا ولن تسأل لماذا جاء المسيح في جسدا ؟


----------



## ra.mi62 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يتجسد الله  ؟؟*



NEW_MAN قال:


> لماذا يتجسد الله ؟؟​
> 
> لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟​
> 
> ...


*نحن نؤمن أن الله ثلاثة أقانيم: الآب والابن والروح القدس. والابن هو الأقنوم الإلهي الذي أعلنَ الله ولم يكن ممكناً أن يعلنه سواه لأنه "المعادل لله"، بل هو "صورة الله"، "ورسم جوهره". ونحاول هنا إيراد بعض من الأدلة الكثيرة الكافية لإثبات لاهوت الابن. ولكننا نريد أن نبيّن بنوع خاص أن المسيح الذي ولد من العذراء مريم "صائرا في شبه الناس"، وعاش هنا على الأرض" في الهيئة كإنسان"، فجاع، وعطش، وتعب من السفر، ونام في السفينة، وأهين من البشر هو نفسه الذي "حل فيه ملء اللاهوت جسدياً" فكان بناسوته متحيزاً، وبلاهوته يملأ السماء والأرض، متحداً مع الآب والروح القدس. وهذا سر شخصه الفائق "الذي لا يعرفه إلا الآب[Q-BIBLE](متى 11: 27). وهذا سر عظيم: "عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ" (1تيموثاوس 3: 16). [/Q-BIBLE]*

* إن الصعوبة الكبرى تتجسم أمام الذين ينظرون إلى أن ولادة المسيح هي بدء وجوده كأي إنسان آخر، بينما لو أمعنوا النظر لرأوا أن نفس ولادته بالجسد لم تكن ولادة عادية كسائر البشر بل كانت من عذراء لم يمسها رجل. ولم يتكون جسده الطاهر من زرع بشر بل من روح الله جسد مكتوب عنه منذ القديم "هيأت لي جسداً". فالنظرة الصحيحة هي أنه أقنوم إلهي كائن منذ الأزل ولكنـه في الـوقت المعيـن اتخذ ناسوتاً طاهراً ليس له مثيل إذ هو مهيأ له بكيفية معجزية فريدة، اتخذه ليجيء إلى العالم، ظاهراً في الجسد لغرض عظيم وهو تمجيد الله الذي أهانه الإنسان بعصيانه، والتكفير عن خطايا البشر. وعبارة "ظهر في الجسد" تفيد سابق وجوده قبل ظهوره إذ لا يمكن أن يقال هذا عن أي إنسان، لأن كل إنسان قد بدأ وجوده عند ولادته.*


----------



## عزازيل (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

اعتذر منك اخى نيومان و لكنى مخالفك الراى 

لا يعتقد المسلمين بصحه الانجيل و يقولون ما تسمعه عنه و تقراه دوما بالاضافه انهم لا يقراون و ان قرأوا فان هذه لا يؤثر بهم اطلاقا و لذلك فانها اعتقد ان المحاوره العقليه مفيده صدقنى انا اعيش مع مسلم فى منزل واحد من17 سنه و تحاورنا حتى النخاع فى كل شئ و انا لا اعلم انه مسلم الا من بضعه ايام لذلك 

نسأل نحن احباءنا المسلمين 
اليس الله قادر على كل شئ 
و قادر على ان يفعل ما يريد 
اذا لماذا تستغربون ما نعتقد من معنقدات ضد شريعتكم
هل قرأتم الانجيل 

اعتقد لا؟

هل تعلموا كم منه فى كتابكم المقدس؟

الم ينه نبيكم احد اصحابه عن قراءه الانجيل ؟
لماذا

اذا كان مختلق و محرف لماذا الخوف منه؟

الا يوجد لديكم جنسيات لا تعرف العربيه كيف تؤمن بالمعجزه (كما تقولون ) القران و هى لا تفهمه

يسوع هو الحقيقه الخالده و الانجيل هو الكتاب الحق

ماذا لو لم يفوز اصحاب محمد على من قال انه من الانبياء بعده 

لوجدنا الان لدينا قران اخر و نبى اخر

يعنى الموضوع لو ما كانش فيه قوه ببساطه كان الاسلام راح


لماذا يقول المسيح انا الله 

الم تظهر هذا بالفعل و بالتاثير انا لا ترى الكهرباء و لكن تاثيرها موجود

لاحظ اخى الحبيب اننى لم استعمل ايه واحده من الانجيل العظيم

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## ra.mi62 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

*شكرا لك أخي عزازيل *
*وبس بحب ضيف على كلامك حيث أريد أن أبرهن أن الكتاب المقدس غير محرف*

*حيث أن*


<FONT color=darkorange><FONT size=7>الكتاب المقدس هو الذي يؤمن به المسيحيون وفيه من الحكمة والموعظة والشريعة وقصص الأنبياء وخلق السماوات والأرض والنبوات، عما حدث وما سيحدث ويحمل بين طياته جميع فنون البلاغة من نثر وشعر وأدب وأمثال، وهو ما أوحى الله به إلى موسى (التوراة)، وما أوحى الله به إلى داود (الزابور/المزامير)، وكذلك صحف الأنبياء، وهذه جميعها تسمي العهد القديم، وعدد أسفارها


----------



## ra.mi62 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

*تكملة*


<STRONG><FONT size=6><FONT color=darkorange><FONT face="Traditional Arabic">وعدد أسفارها


----------



## ra.mi62 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

<STRONG><FONT face="Traditional Arabic">وعدد أسفارها


----------



## ra.mi62 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

أنا أسف بلنسبة للمشاركات الذي قبلها بس لا أعرف ماذا حدث حينما ضغطت على اعتمد الرد السريع بعتذر كتير وسوف أعود  لأبرهن أن الكتاب المقدس لم يتم تحريفه


----------



## ra.mi62 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

*شهادة القران للكتاب *

أثرنا بحث هذا الموضوع أولاً قبل البدء بالحديث عن الزعم القائل بأن الكتاب المقدس يشهد على نفسه بالتحريف وأنه ينزف دماً من طعنات المبطلين فيه والتي لم يزالوا يوجهونها إليه على حد قول البعض   وإن كنا نستدل ببعض نصوص القرآن أو بأقوال علماء المسلمين فليس لقلة الشهادات عندنا بل لعلها تكون أكثر إقناعاً للذين يؤمنون بالقران  , وابدأ الرأي في بعض الآيات القرآنية لا يعني هذا تفسيراً لها من وجهة دينه أو تأويلاً مخالفاً للمعنى المقصود بل مجرد رأي ووجهة نظر من خلال فهمنا الشخصي والعقلي لهذه النصوص.من حقنا أن نتدبر القران الذي يدعونا للتفكر  والتدبر في آياته وهذا جائز عند قراءة أي كتاب لأننا  لا نعتقد بالقرآن كتاباً منزلا فنحن لا نتهمه بالتحريف أصلاً لأن الأمر ليس ذي بال عندنا وهذا بخلاف اعتقاد المسلمين  في التوراة والإنجيل إذ انهم يؤمنون بأنها كتاباً منزلاً من عند الله وبالرغم من ذلك فهم يتهمونها بالتحريف فلا مناص للمسلمين لإنكارها على أية حال كونها سابقه للقرآن تاريخيا فمن هذا القبيل وحسب رأي القران لا يجوز للمسلم تفسيرها ارتجالا ومن يفعل هذا يحسب مع المحرفين.  وأيضاً لا يجوز أن يؤخذ ببعضها ويترك البعض الآخر ومن يفعل ذلك  يعد مع الذين أخفوا أو أنكروا آيات الله أذن  فالأفضل والأسلم الرجوع لأهل الكتاب فهو كتابهم وهم أعلم الناس به أو ترك الأمر لله هو أنزلها وهو اعلم بما فيها وهناك آيات قرآنية كثيرة تشهد للكتاب المقدس

<B>          القرآن جاء مصدقاً للتوراة والإنجيل ومفصلاً لها "


----------



## moslem20200 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

غير مفتنع باى كلمة كتبتاها عموما شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## My Rock (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*



moslem20200 قال:


> غير مفتنع باى كلمة كتبتاها عموما شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 

اسم على مسمى.. مسلم


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*



moslem20200 قال:


> غير مفتنع باى كلمة كتبتاها عموما شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا



طيب ماهو ده الطبيعى طبعا.....
انت عارف لو اتقتنعت هتعرف الاسلام على حقيقته :ura1::ura1:
اللى انتم مش شيفنها طبعا 
فطبعا لازم متقتنعش 
المسيح الهنا قادر ان ينور قلوبكم وعقولكم ​


----------



## عبدربه (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

اخوانى الاعزاء مسيحيين و مسلميين  كل عام و انتم بخير عيد سعيد على الجميع

اولا احب انوه انى من فتره طويله قررت ما ادخلش المنتدى لانى وجدت ما به يوسع الهوه بيننا كمصريين و ابناء وطن واحد و هذا بالضبط ما يريده اعداء وطننا على مبدأ فرق تس و لكننى وجدت موقفى هذا سلبيا و قررت المشاركه ثانيه

ليس لاثبت وجه نظر او صحه دينى و لكن لاقتناعى التام  ان الحوار الهادف الراقى المتحضر هو اقصر الطرق للوصول للحقيقه التى يبغاها الجميع
بالنسبه لاخى المسلم احب ان انوه اننا نعترف بالانجيل انا كلام الله و انه كتاب الله الحق الذى انزله على نبيه عيسى بن مريم عليه الصلاه و السلام و ان فيه ايات محكمات و ان قراننا جاء مكملا و ليس ناقضا له ابداو لكننا نعتقد ان هذا الكتاب قد دخلت عليه من الزيادات او انتقص منه مما جعلنا لا نستطيع ان نصدق ما فيه الا ما وافق الفطره السليمه و انا سخصيا اعتقد انه ليس بيننا خلاف الا اننا نحاول ان نجعلكم تنظرون بعين النقد له حتى يتبين لكم ما فيه 
من فتره طويله جدا اثرت فى هذا المنتدى قصه العبد الصالح كما تقولون لوط و بناته و سالت احدهم كيف ان سالتك ابنتك على معنى القصه كيف ستشرحها لها و لم يجبنى احد بل تم ايقافى و لكننى لا احقر من الكتاب المقدس و لكننى على العكس اومن به كل الايمان و لكننى فقط اتساءل عن بعص الامور التى لا استطيع ان اقتنع بها
من ناحيه اخرى نحن و انتم نومن باله واحد هو الله سبحانه و تعالى و لكنكم قلتم انه بجسد و نحن نقول ان هذا لم يحدث 
و الاسئله لا نهايه لها و الاجابات لا نهايه لها و كل له وجهه مظره التى امرنا نحن المسلمين ان نحترمها و اننا لا نحقر من دينكم او من اى دين اخر و لذلك 
ارجوا ان يستمر الحوار بيننا على نحو هادئ هادف هدفه الوصول للحق و فى النهايه كل له الحريه بعباده من يحب و من يعتقد
بالنسبه لاخى عزازيل ان كنت لا تعلم ان هذا هو اسم ابليس قبل ان يطرده الله من الرحمه ارجوا ان تعيد النظر بهذا الاسم
و شكرا

بالنسبه لا


----------



## ra.mi62 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*



> غير مفتنع باى كلمة كتبتاها عموما شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 
لأن الأسلام ماعندهم قناعة أبدا  وخاصة بما فعله محمد حيث زنى وقتل...................


----------



## ra.mi62 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

*وأشكرك ياربي أني خلقت مسيحي واتبع تعاليم يسوع المسيح *


----------



## ra.mi62 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

*حرام عليكم يا مسلمين*
*لا تعاندوا وتتكبروا كما نقول لكم*

*اقرأوا بهدوء وستعرفون الحقيقة*

*وللأسف الدين اإسلامي بيلغي العقل الإرادة*


----------



## holy cross (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

إن الله و جد أن الأنسان هو أعظم ما خلقه 
فلماذا لا يكون تجسد المخلص في جسد الأنسان 
ثم أنه كيف سيبشر برسالته و كيف سيتفهمه البشر بغير هذه الطبيعه:dance:


----------



## osama2000 (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

عظيم هو سر التقوي الله ظهر في الجسد:Turtle_Dove_2:


----------



## fredyyy (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

*المسيح متواجد في السماء وله أن يأتي الى الارض *

*فالسماء سماءه والأرض أرضة *

*ومن لا يرضى بذلك *


*فليذهب عن ... أرضة ... ولا يشم هوائه ... ولا يظهر تحت سماءه*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

جاء يسوع بالجسد
لقد أخطأ أدم وتم طرده من الفردوس وورثنا معه الخطيه ( اذن كيف نخلص ) لابد من مخلص (من هو )
أينفع نبى  ؟ ملاك ؟ رئيس ملائكه ؟ بالطبع كل هذا ( لالالالالالالالا ) اذن تجسد يسوع لكى يخلصنا من خطيه ادم لكى يحيينا لكى نصير له اولادا لا عبيد ..... ,,,, وهذا بأن بذل نفسه وذاته الالهيه على الصليب ليخلصنا من خطيه ادم بمحبته لنا ........ هذا هو الرب يسوع وهذه هى محبته لاولاده التى لا يشعر بها سوى المخلصين
ومن هذا جاءت قوه الصليب


----------



## مسعد خليل (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

هذا يوضحه الإنجيل بقوله:
"لأن أبن الإنسان قد جاء لكى يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك" (لو10:19) وهذ1 يعنى الخطاة الهالكين.
ولماذا جاء يخلصهم؟ السبب أنه أحبهم على الرغم من خطاياهم!! وفى هذا يقول
الكتاب: "هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل أبنه الوحيد، لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن
به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يو16:3). أذن هو حب أدى إلى البذل، بالفداء.


----------



## بسمة زكي (29 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

يسعدني جدا تواجدي في المنتدي - ولي استفسارات 
1 - قرات لوحة مكتوب عليها - ان الرب يضحي بابنه الوحيد - حتي لايهلك العالم - مع صوره للمسيح مصلوبا
2- ان الدي يضحي هو الدي لايملك الحيله - مثلا الدكتور يضحي بالجنين من اجل حياة الام - ولكن الله هو القدير
3- ادا كان الله يضحي بابنه الوحيد - فهلفهو غير قادر - ويظلم ابنه الدي لادنب له


----------



## بسمة زكي (29 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

ان الله هو مالك هدا الكون - فكيف يعدب ويصلب ويقتل اما اعين الناس - ان اي شخص لايرضي لنفسه ان يفعل بع دللك - ومن من ممن خلقهم بيديه وامام اعين خلقه - هل يقبل الرب ان يبكون ضعيفا ومغلوبا علي امره وهو القادر


----------



## fredyyy (29 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*



بسمة زكي قال:


> ..................
> 
> ويصلب ويقتل اما اعين الناس - ان اي شخص لايرضي لنفسه ان يفعل
> 
> ............. وهو القادر


 

*لهذا جاء المسيح *

*وهو يعلم أنه سيصلب *

يوحنا 12 : 27 
........... وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ *هَذَا أَتَيْتُ* إِلَى هَذِهِ *السَّاعَةِ*. 

لوقا 22 : 53 
إِذْ كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ *لَمْ تَمُدُّوا عَلَيَّ الأَيَادِيَ*. وَلَكِنَّ هَذِهِ *سَاعَتُكُمْ* وَسُلْطَانُ الظُّلْمَةِ». 

متى 26 : 2 
تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ بَعْدَ يَوْمَيْنِ يَكُونُ الْفِصْحُ *وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ لِيُصْلَبَ*». 

بطرس الأولى 2 : 24 
الَّذِي حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ *خَطَايَانَا فِي جَسَدِهِ* *عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ،* لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ.


*لقد مات المسيح لكي نحيا نحن ..... وليس لكونه ضعيفاً*


----------



## بسمة زكي (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

تحياتي لجميع اعضاء المنتدي - ولي سؤال - لقد اخطا ادم حين نسي امر الله واكل من الشجرة التي نهاه الله عن الاكل منها - وعاقبه الله بان طرده من الجنه - وهدا مثال لكي نحتزي به - انه من يعصي كلام الله لن يدخل الجنه - ان الملائكة تطيع الله مجبره فاراد الله ان يكون له خلق يطيعونه باختيارهم - واعطاهم المثال - ان ادم طرد من الجنه لانه خالف كلام الله - ومن بني ادم المؤمن ومنهم الكافر
خطيئة ادم انه خالف امر الله واكل من الشجرة - وجاء العقاب بان طرد من الجنة
اما ان يتمثل الرب في صورة بشر ليقتل ويصلب - اولا القتل والصلب لايتناسب مع نوع الخطيئة ثانيا الخطيئة تم العقاب عليها - ثالثا اللدين قتلوه وصلبوه من سيتحمل عنهم هده الجريمة البشعة
رابعا الدين يؤدون الناس ويقتلونهم الان - في غزة مثلا والجنود الامريكان اللدين دمروا العراق وقتلوا الابرياء ومعتقلات جوانتناموا من سيتحمل عنهم خطاياهم - وهل سيستوي عند الله القاتل والمقتول


----------



## انت الفادي (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*



بسمة زكي قال:


> تحياتي لجميع اعضاء المنتدي - ولي سؤال - لقد اخطا ادم حين نسي امر الله واكل من الشجرة التي نهاه الله عن الاكل منها - وعاقبه الله بان طرده من الجنه - وهدا مثال لكي نحتزي به - انه من يعصي كلام الله لن يدخل الجنه - ان الملائكة تطيع الله مجبره فاراد الله ان يكون له خلق يطيعونه باختيارهم - واعطاهم المثال - ان ادم طرد من الجنه لانه خالف كلام الله - ومن بني ادم المؤمن ومنهم الكافر
> خطيئة ادم انه خالف امر الله واكل من الشجرة - وجاء العقاب بان طرد من الجنة
> اما ان يتمثل الرب في صورة بشر ليقتل ويصلب - اولا القتل والصلب لايتناسب مع نوع الخطيئة ثانيا الخطيئة تم العقاب عليها - ثالثا اللدين قتلوه وصلبوه من سيتحمل عنهم هده الجريمة البشعة
> رابعا الدين يؤدون الناس ويقتلونهم الان - في غزة مثلا والجنود الامريكان اللدين دمروا العراق وقتلوا الابرياء ومعتقلات جوانتناموا من سيتحمل عنهم خطاياهم - وهل سيستوي عند الله القاتل والمقتول


*الاخت بسمة:
اولا: لا وجود لكلمة ادم نسي هنا.. بل هو عارف و متزكر و اخطاء بكامل ارادته و معرفته..

الخطية التي ارتكبها ادم لم يترتب عليها فقط الخروج من الجنة.. بل ترتب عليها دخول الخطية في النفس البشرية.. و الله لا يقبل الخطية عزيزتي.
فطرد ادم من الجنة لم يخرج الخطية من نفسه او من النفس البشرية  عموما بل طبيعة الخطية بقيت في البشر.. و لذلك كان من المستحيل ان يقبل الله البشر و مع ذلك احب الله البشر..
و الان بعد ان اوضحنا هذه النقطة ننتقل الي التي بعدها.. 
حتي يقبل الله البشر مرة اخري كان يجب ان يتم تطهيرهم من الخطية.. فكيف يتم هذا التطهير؟؟؟
لو قلنا ان الله امسك البشر و طهر قلوبهم هكذا.. فهنا هذا التصرف يتعارض مع عدله و في نفس الوقت مع رحمته و محبته.. لانه كما اخطاء ادم بأرادته يجب ان يعود اليه ايضا بأرادته...
اذن كانت الطريقة الوحيدة التي لا تتعارض بأي شكل او حال من الاحوال مع طبيعته هي الخلاص عن طريق الفداء.. 
فمن يقبل هذا الفداء يضع قدمه علي اول طريق الطاعة و العودة الي الله.. ثم يأتي دور تعاليم الله فالذي يتبعها يكون قد نفذ ارادة الله..
و اصبح هنا السؤال.. من هو القادر علي القيام بهذا الفداء؟؟؟
فأنسان عادي لا يقدر لان الانسان العادي هو ايضا تحت الناموس..
نبي؟؟ هو ايضا تحت الناموس.
من يقدر ان يكون فوق الناموس و لديه كل الحب لفداء الشرية كلها؟؟
فلن نجد سوي الله وحده هو القادر علي اداء الفداء لكل البشرية لكماله المطلق و محبته ال لا محدودة.
و طهارته الكاملة.
 و من اجل ذلك يقول الكتاب:
هكذا احب الله العالم حتي بذل ابنه الوحيد..
فأبنه هنا ليس المقصود منها ولده.. هناك فرق بين كلمة ابن و كلمة ولد..
فأبن الله هو الكلمة .. الاقنوم الثاني.. الله الظاهر في الجسد. حيث هيأ لنفسه جسدا من مريم العزراء. و اقام بيننا.
مع العلم بأن الله لا يحده شئ.. فظهوره في الجسد لا يحد من تواجده في كل مكان كما كان.. بل هو مالئ الكل..

اما عن اسئلتك عزيزتي عن القاتل و المقتول الي اخره.

الله اعطي تعاليم.. فقط من يتبع التعاليم و يؤمن بالخلاص هو وحده من سيخلص..
الفداء تم لكل البشر.. و لكنه ليس ميزة تتيح لك ان تفعلي ما تريدي.. لان كسر الوصايا هو كسر لكلام الله و غلاظة قلب.. و الله لا يقبل الخطية..
اذن الفداء اتاح لك الفرصة لدخول الملكوت لاحظي الكلمة.. اتاح لك و لي و لكل بشر الامكانية للدخول الي الملكوت.. و لكن متي يكون الضمان النهائي للدخول؟؟؟ هو من يتبع الوصايا الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس.
اذن فمن يقتل في يومنا هذا هو خارج الملكوت.. اي اضاح الفرصة التي اتيحت له للدخول الي الملكوت بكامل ارادته.
و كذلك هو حال كل من يكسر وصايا الله.
الفداء ليس هو : Privileg اي ميزة تميز احدا عن الاخر بل هو فرصة لكل البشرة فرصة و ليس ميزة.. فرصة من ينتهزها و يقبلها و ينفذ تعاليم السيد المسيح يخلص بها.


*


----------



## سامح فوكيه نجيب (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

*يقول الكتاب المقدس "لانه هكذا بين الله محبته لنا اذ كنا بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا " العقل البشرى المحدود لايعى أن أب يضحى بأبنه من أجل الآخرين ولماذا يختار الابن وما هو ذنبه ولكن أن طلبنا منه فهو يفهمنا ويعرفنا ماهو هذا الحب العجيب ومن هنا وردت الآية "عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد " ليوضح لنا مدى عظم محبة الله لنا وأنه أرسل أبنه الوحيد لكى لايهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له حياة ابدية ، لان الهلاك كان نصيب كل أهل الارض بسبب الخطية وهذه الخطية كانت تعدى وخيانة لاوامر ووصايا الله ،  فالله الغير المحدود وقع تعدى فى حقه من الانسان المحدود. ومن كبر وعظم هذا الجرم صارت عداوة بين الله الغير محدود والانسان المحدود فكان العقاب عدلاً ولكن الله العادل رحوم أصدر أمر بالموت لايمكنالتراجع وكل جرم يجب ان يكون له عقاب ولو ترك الله للانسان ان يخطئ  ويفعل كل مايحلوا له دون عقاب لاصبح العالم فى غابة وقال الناس أين عدل وقضاء الله ولكن ايضاً " الله محبة "  فهل يترك الانسان فى هلاكه فنقول أين هى محبة الله أذاً أليس هو من محبته خلقنا فكيف يهلكنا وما هو الحل .  ومن يصالحنا مع الله لكى نرجع إليه، وكيف تنتهى العداوة بيننا وبين الله .   لاننا جميعاً لانصلح لاننا خطاة فكيف يتقدم خاطئ وحامل للعقاب وملوث بالخطية و يقدم دمه الملوث ليطهر غيره بهذا الدم الملوث ويتشفع من أجل غيره ،  فابأى وجهه يتكلم وماذا يقول فهو مثلنا . أعتقد لايجرؤا ليس على التكلم فقط  بل وعلى ان يفكر فيه فالجميع ذاغوا وفسدوا معاً ليس من يفعل الصلاح ليس ولاواحد. اًذاَ لايصلح أنسان . ماذا عن " الملائكة" ،  الملاك روح لايملك جسد ليفدى به غيره وهو أيضاً لم يخطئ .  فأن أراد ذلك يقول له الله الذى يحمل العقاب الانسان وليس ملاك فما ذنبك أنت . فما هو الحل أذاً لانه يجب أن يكون  الفادى والمصالح يجب أن يكون أنسان بدون خطية وليس ملاك والمشكلة الكبرى أنه لايوجد أنسان بدون خطية لكى يجرؤا ويتقدم من الله ويطلب منه المصالحة بدمه أى ليموت هو عوضاً وبدلاً عن الاخرين وكيف يقدر أن يموت نيابة عن الاخرين جميعا ليس فى زمن معين فقط بل وفى كل الازمنة الماضية والحاضرة والمسقبلية من يمتلك هذه القدرة الغير محدودة هل يوجد انسان يملك هذه القدرات الغير محدودة الانسان محدود وخاطئ فما الحل هل يترك الله العالم يهلك جاشا فهو إله محب عادل فمحبته عادلة وعدالتة محبة ولما كان هذا مستحيلاً على الانسان بين الله محبته لكى لا نهلك أن تشاور الله الواحد المثلث فى الاقانيم " الاب مع الابن مع الروح القدس " وأتفقوا على أرسال الابن ليقوم بهذا الدور ويموت بدلاً عنا سافكاً دمه الطاهر الذى بلا خطية لكى يطهرنا من الخطية وعقابها حاملا هو وحده عقابنا نحن الذين أخطائنا لكى بموته يموت نيابة عنا كلنا وبقيامتة يحيينا 
*


----------



## اللص المخلْص (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*



limo2004 قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> 
> اخى الكريم رائد حياك الله
> الزميل نيومان
> ...


 

وما غايتك من ذكر اسم ادم
ادم المعلوم لدى الجاهل والغير متعلم انه اول الخلائق وبسبب تعديه على وصية الله لعنت الارض بسببه.
واسم ادم  الذي اطلقه الله عليه لانه كان بريء وخال من الخطية وعندما اخطئ اصبح اسمه الانسان لان الانسان خاطئ .
والمسيح لم ياتي لادم  لان ادم البريء قد اخطئ وصار انسانا بتعديه.
 وكلنا نعلم اننا اولاد ادم وبتعديه لله اصبح الاسم الانسان وهذه تسمية من الله ليست مزاجية
فاذا كنت تنتظر ان يقول السيد المسيح اقولا حسب مزاجك فانت مخطىء يا عزيزي لديك محمد هو الوحيد الذي يتكلم حسب مزاجه ومزاجك 
                   سلام ونعمة


----------



## fredyyy (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*







اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة limo2004 

 







*اين ذكر المسيح ادم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا لا اطلب الكثير كل ما طلبته كلمة ادم اين ذكرت ولو مره واحده على لسان المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟*








اللص المخلْص قال:


> ادم المعلوم لدى الجاهل والغير متعلم انه اول الخلائق
> ................................
> سلام ونعمة


 

*الرب الاله الذي قال عن آدم ... هو الذي به ُخلِقَ الكل هو المسيح صورة الله غير المنظور الذي لنا فيه الفداء الذي ُخلِقنا فيه*

التكوين 2 : 18
 وَقَالَ *الرَّبُّ الالَهُ* «لَيْسَ جَيِّدا *انْ يَكُونَ ادَمُ* وَحْدَهُ فَاصْنَعَ لَهُ مُعِينا نَظِيرَهُ». 

كولوسي : 1
14 الَّذِي *لَنَا فِيهِ الْفِدَاءُ، بِدَمِهِ* غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا، 
15 اَلَّذِي *هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ* غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ. 
 16 فَإِنَّهُ *فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ* مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، 
مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشاً امْ سِيَادَاتٍ امْ رِيَاسَاتٍ 
امْ سَلاَطِينَ. *الْكُلُّ بِهِ* وَلَهُ قَدْ *خُلِقَ*. 

أفسس 2 : 10 
لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ عَمَلُهُ، *مَخْلُوقِينَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ* لأَعْمَالٍ صَالِحَةٍ، قَدْ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَأَعَدَّهَا لِكَيْ نَسْلُكَ فِيهَا.


----------



## بسمة زكي (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

اشكر المنتدي لسرعه الرد علي استفساراتي 
لقد جاء المسيح ليغفر لغفران خطيئة الخيانة - فقتل بالغدر والخيانه - فقد غدر به اليهود عند حكام الرومان  - جاء الي الارض ليمحو خطيئة الخيانة فخانه وغدر به تلامزته المقربين اليه


----------



## بسمة زكي (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

اسال عن تاريخ الاناجيل - وهل كتبت في وجود المسيح ام بعده بعدة قرون - ولمادا لم يكتبها هو فهو المعلم - او حتي تكتب في وجوده لتكون علي غلمه ويقرها


----------



## Aksios (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

سلام و نعمة اخت بسمة



بسمة زكي قال:


> اشكر المنتدي لسرعه الرد علي استفساراتي
> لقد جاء المسيح ليغفر لغفران خطيئة الخيانة -


 
السيد المسيح جاء ليعطى كل واحد حياة ابدية
إنجيل يوحنا 3: 16
لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. ​


> فقتل بالغدر والخيانه - فقد غدر به اليهود عند حكام الرومان - جاء الي الارض ليمحو خطيئة الخيانة فخانه


 
اخت بسمة كلاميك يقول ان السيد المسيح كان لا يعلم انه سوف يُسلم الى اليهود و انهم سوف يصلبوه

السيد المسيح كان يعلم ان يهوذا سيسلمه لليهود
يوحنا 13

10 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الَّذِي قَدِ اغْتَسَلَ لَيْسَ لَهُ حَاجَةٌ إِلاَّ إِلَى غَسْلِ رِجْلَيْهِ، بَلْ هُوَ طَاهِرٌ كُلُّهُ. وَأَنْتُمْ طَاهِرُونَ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّكُمْ».
11 لأَنَّهُ عَرَفَ مُسَلِّمَهُ، لِذلِكَ قَالَ: «لَسْتُمْ كُلُّكُمْ طَاهِرِينَ».​و السيد المسيح يعلم ساعته و انه سوف يصلب و سيقوم فى اليوم الثالث
متى 20

18 «هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ،
19 وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ لِكَيْ يَهْزَأُوا بِهِ وَيَجْلِدُوهُ وَيَصْلِبُوهُ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».​


> وغدر به تلامزته المقربين اليه


 
لم يغدر به تلاميذه
بل احدهم و هو يهوذا ذهب الى اليهود ليأخذ منهم 20 قطعة من الفضة فى مقابل تسليم السيد المسيح لهم

فالسيد المسيح كان يعلم ان احد تلاميذه و هو يهوذا سيسلمه و كان يعلم انه سوف يحكموا عليه بالموات و يصلبوه و فى اليوم الثالث يقوم


سؤاليك الثانى



> اسال عن تاريخ الاناجيل - وهل كتبت في وجود المسيح ام بعده بعدة قرون - ولمادا لم يكتبها هو فهو المعلم - او حتي تكتب في وجوده لتكون علي غلمه ويقرها


 

عزيزتى السؤال ليس له علاقة بالموضوع الاصلى
فبهذا نشتت موضوعنا الاصلى
لكن هجاوب عليكى اجابة مختصره و شامله

السيد المسيح لم يكتب الاناجيل بل كتبها التلاميذ و الرسل مسوقين بالروح القدس


رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية 1: 21
لأَنَّهُ لَمْ تَأْتِ نُبُوَّةٌ قَطُّ بِمَشِيئَةِ إِنْسَانٍ، بَلْ تَكَلَّمَ أُنَاسُ اللهِ الْقِدِّيسُونَ مَسُوقِينَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. ​ 
سؤالك لماذا لم يكتبها فهو المعلم؟؟

الاجابة: كانت الرساله الاولى للسيد المسيح على الارض هو تخليص العالم و ارجاع ادم و ذريته لله مره اخرى ... ثانياً كلمة انجيل تعنى الاخبار السارة فالاخبار السارة لم تكن موجوده  الا بعد موت المسيح و صلبه و قيامته
و بعد قيامة المسيح تمت رسالته على الارض و هو تخليص جنس البشرية فكانت مهمه الرسل و التلاميذ بالتبشير بالمسيح 
لذلك كتبها الرسل مسوقين بالروح القدس ...


سلام و نعمة


----------



## سامح فوكيه نجيب (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

*ld: ربنا يبارك كل من له تعب فى توضيح العقيدة المسيحية ويعطى فهم ومعرفة لكل من يريد أن يتعرف على الرب يسوع بروحه القدوس *


----------



## بسمة زكي (5 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

اشكركم جدا جدا علي سرعة الرد - سامحوني ان عقلي يغلي - لقد قلتم - بعد قيامة المسيح تمت رسالته وخلص البشرية - الم نري مايحدث في غزة ان الناس تحترق واخرين تطير اطرافهم وفي عام 67 عشرة الاف جندي مصري داسو عليهم بالدبابات - والحملات الصليبية والتتار وما حدث للهنود الحمر وغيره كثير


----------



## fredyyy (5 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*



بسمة زكي قال:


> اسال عن تاريخ الاناجيل - وهل كتبت في وجود المسيح ام بعده بعدة قرون - ولماذا لم يكتبها هو فهو المعلم - او حتي تكتب في وجوده لتكون علي علمه ويقرها


 


*كتابة الأناجيل كُتِبت بعلم المسيح *

*لأن المسيح كان يسكن فيهم بالروح القدس ( روح الله )*

يوحنا 14 : 17 
*رُوحُ الْحَقِّ* الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ *وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ* لأَنَّهُ *مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ*. 

 
بطرس الثانية 1 : 21 
لأَنَّهُ *لَمْ تَأْتِ نُبُوَّةٌ قَطُّ* بِمَشِيئَةِ إِنْسَانٍ، بَلْ *تَكَلَّمَ أُنَاسُ* اللَّهِ الْقِدِّيسُونَ *مَسُوقِينَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ*.


----------



## fredyyy (5 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*



بسمة زكي قال:


> اشكركم جدا جدا علي سرعة الرد - سامحوني ان عقلي يغلي - لقد قلتم - بعد قيامة المسيح تمت رسالته *وخلص البشرية* -


 

*خلاص المسيح مُقدم لكل من ُيريد أن يخلـُص*

*ولم يخلـُص الكل لأن كثيرين لم يقبلوا عمل المسيح لأجلهم *

*فلهذا نحن الى الآن نعاني من شر حُب هؤلاء للخطية لأنهم أحبوا الظلمة أكثر من النور*

*المهم في الموضوع *

*هل تريدي أن تقبلي عمل المسيح للمصالحة مع الله ؟*

*أم ترفضي يد الله الممدودة إليكِ بالمصالحة فلا يبقى لكِ إلا الهلاك الأبدي *


----------



## بسمة زكي (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

مادا لو لم يخطئ ادم وهو في الجنة - هل كان سيظل في الجنة وحيدا دون درية الي مالا نهاية - لقد خلق الله ادم من تراب الارض ليحيا علي الارض التي خلقها الله ليحيا عليها ادم ودريته - والله يعلم علم اليقين ان ادم سيخطئ وسيعيش في الارض وينجب - اما دخول ادم الجنة لحكمة ارادها الله وهي درس عملي لنا جميعا ان الجنة لمن يطيع الله اما اعاصي فلامكان له في الجنة مثلما حدث مع ادم 
ولقد جاء وقت لم يكن موجود علي وجه الارض الا  المؤمنون - حدث دلك بعد طوفان نوح فقد هلك جميع الكافرين بما فيهم ابن نوح ولم ينجو الا المؤمنون - لقد هلك العالم ايام طوفان نوح ولم ينجو الا  المؤمنون


----------



## بسمة زكي (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

سلام وتحية - ان الدورة الشهرية عند المراة شئ نجس فهل يعقل ان ياتي الرب من شئ نجس ويولد من مكان التبول النجس وترضه امه ويتبول ويتبرز وتنظه امه ثم ياكل ويشرب ويتبول ويتبرز ويدخل دورة المياه - حاشي لله - ان الملائكة وهم من خلق الله لم ياكلو ولم يشربو ولم يدخلوا دورات المياه فما بالنا بالله المقدس -


----------



## fredyyy (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*



بسمة زكي قال:


> ........
> شئ نجس ..... النجس ......


 

*أختي بسمة *

*إن كانت أجسادنا نجسة *

*فإن المسيح ُيطهر النجس لأنه قدوس *

*فعندما يقترب منا المسيح نتطهر بقداسته ولا تؤثر عليه نجاستنا **فهو يُؤثر ولا يتأثر *

*ُأطلبي منه لتختبري ذلك عمليًا. فأول كل شئ سيُطهِر فكرك ليتناسب وقداسته لتفهمي فكره القدوس*


----------



## christianbible5 (23 مارس 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

*إن كانت أجسادنا نجسة *

*فإن المسيح ُيطهر النجس لأنه قدوس *




هلليلويا,
يسلم هالتم اللي ينطق كلاما مقدسا,
سلام المسيح.


----------



## fredyyy (24 مارس 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*



christianbible5 قال:


> *إن كانت أجسادنا نجسة *
> 
> *فإن المسيح ُيطهر النجس لأنه قدوس *
> 
> ...


 


*شكرًا أخي christianbible5 لتشجيعك *

*** يارب قدس أفكارنا وكلاماتنا لنقول فيك الصواب دائمًا ***


----------



## سامح فوكيه نجيب (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

*موضوع أن اذاى يتولد الله من مكان نجاسه...             ده ببساطة أوضحهالك فالشمس مثلاً ترسل أشعتها فى كل مكان ولاتترك مكان الا وتذهب إليه فهى تطهره بوجودها حتى الاماكن القذرة . فهل الشمس عند تواجدها فى هذه الاماكن تتنجسس أم متطهربتواجدها فى هذا المكان ثم يجب أن نعرف ان الله خلق كل شئ طاهر  لانه هو الطاهروالصالح فهل الله يخلق شئ غير طاهر  وان قلنا غير ذلك فنصف الله بأشياء حاشا أن نلصقها به. أما حكاية آدم وخلقه فالجنة بالطريقة اللى بتقولى عليها علشان بعرف البشر بمكان المعد لمن يطيعه فلازم نفهم أن ربنا مش بيمثل فيلم ولابيحرك البشر ذى الاراجوز . ربنا أمر آدم أن لايأكل من شجرة معينة ولكنه لم يسمع لقول الله ، فطرد من الجنة ، طبعاً ربنا يعلم مسبقاً بأن آدم سيخالف الوصية فهو الله العليم بكل شئ ماهوكان والذى كائن والذى سيكون . ولكنه أعطاه حرية الاختيار، فأختار آدم العصيان بأختياره وليس سيناريو كتبه الله ليمثله آدم والا بهذا الكلام نصف الله بأنه غير عادل ولكن الله أعطى وصية ولمن يخالفها عقاب وهنا لزم أن يعاقب البشر جميعا بسبب خطية أبييهم الذى أخطأ فى حق الله الغير محدود وكان العقاب الاكبر ليس الطرد من الجنة بل الانفصال عن الله والموت الذى صار عقابا عادلا لان الانسان المحدود أخطأ فى حق الله الغير محدود ولكن يبقى هنا سؤال هل الله الرحيم يترك خليقته تهلك وفى نفس الوقت لايستطيع أن يغير حكمه فكان لابد من أحد أن يتدخل ولكن يجب أن يكون هذا الشخص من نفس درجة هذا الاله الغير محدود وأيضاً يكون أنسان لان الذى أخطأ أنسان ولكن هناك عقبه يجب أن يكون بلا خطية .  والا كيف أن مجرم يدافع أمام القاضى عن مجرم مثله وبأى وجهه يقف أمامه ويطلب العفو وأن يكون له القدرة أن يحمل العقاب كله عوضاً عن البشرية كلها من أول الخليقة وحتى إلى الى الذى سيأتى فهل يوجدبشرى له القدرة الامحدوده والقداسة والمكانة الالهيه  حتى يستمع إليه ويرتضى به أعتقد لايوجد أحد الا الله نفسه هو الذى لايوجد له شبيه ولاغيره لذا أرتضى وتنازل لمحبته التى لايستطيع البشر أن يعرفهاليخلص الجميع من الهلاك والموت ليرجعهم إليه مرة آخرى لمن يريد أن يرجع له بأختياره ، وأعتقد أن كل من يطلب من الل بصدق أن يعرفه الحق سيعرفه ​*​


----------



## بسمة زكي (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

الاح سامح فوكيه نجيب 
اسلوبك مرتب وواضح - ولكن هل الله غير قادر علي ان يسامح ادم ودريته دون هده التمثيلية - هل لابد لكي يغفر لنا الله جريمة ادم ان ينزل الي الارض ويتعدب ويصلب ويقتل - اليس هدا عداب شديد جدا لامه ولمن امنوا به 
 ادم عصي ربه نم جاء الله ليتعدب حتي يغفر لدريته - ادن من يغفر للدين صلبوه وقتلوه وغدروا به
لقد هرب المسيح وامه الي مصر كيف نقتنع بان الله يهرب من البشر


----------



## بسمة زكي (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

لي استفسار بالنسبة الي الخنزير - هل اكل المسيح من لحم الخنزير وهل احل اكله علما بان الخنزير لايتربي الي في وسط القمامة 
هل اباح المسيح شرب الخمرة لانكم تعجنون الفطيرة بالخمرة


----------



## سامح فوكيه نجيب (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

*هل المجرم الذى ثبت عليه الجرم وقدم للمحكمة وحين سأله القاضى عن أرتكابه للجريمة فاجأبه نعم أنا أرتكبت الجريمة ولكن أنا عارف أنك قاضى عادل و رحيم فلو سمحت سامحنى مش حأعمل كده تانى فبماذا يحكم عليه هذا القاضى ؟ أيامر بعدم عقاب هذا المجرم لانه طلب العفو لانه قاضى رحيم و طيب . فلو آمر بذلك فأين العدل . المتضرر الذى وقع عليه هذا الضرر من يأخذ له حقه ؟؟؟ أعتقد بأن المعتدى عليه سيظل يصرخ صراخاً مدوياً أين هى العدالة ؟؟ والناس ماذا تقول عن هذا القاضى أين هو عدله وأبن هوعقاب ا لمخطئ ؟ أعتقد أنه سوف لايكون بعد من سيتبع ويخضع .  فلايوجد عقابيردع لمن يخطئ . يعنى كل واحد يعمل اللى عايزه . طبعا ماهى فوضه ..!  فهذا القاضى لايقوم بما يجب أن يفعل مع من يخطئ وهنا يفعل كل واحد مايريده فاالعادل لاوجود له فمن يرضى بأن يكون هناك مثل هذا القاضى طالما هناك خطأ يجب أن يكون هناك قصاص .  فما بالنا ونحن نجعل الله فى هذاالوضع أنقبل أن نجعل الله مثل هذا القاضى ؟أ حاشاأن الله أن يكون بغير عادل أو أنه متهاون والكلام الذى يأمر به يرجع فيه فلامبدل لعدل وكلام الله .    أما من ناحية أكل الخنازير وكيف يؤكل وهو يتربى فى القمامة فهو مثله كبقية الحيوانات فمفيش حد فى الحيوانات عايش فى الشيراتون ولا الهيلتون كله بيتربى ذى كده تقريباًوأن كان ده يعنى اللى مزعلك بسيطه اللى يحب يأكله يأكله واللى مش عايز خلاص ولو انى أحنا مش لاقين الفول دلوقتى . وبرضه أفكرك وأكدلك أن الله طاهر فكيف يخلق شئ غير طاهر    ​*


----------



## سامح فوكيه نجيب (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

*موضوع هروب الله إلى مصر ليس لانه خائف أو مايقدرش يدافع عن نفسه فهو الله .  ده ممكن بكلمه واحده يهلك كل من يجول بفكره هذا الفكر ولكن ،  هناك عدة أسباب أهمها أنه لم يأتى ليهلك ويميت فهو أتى باالسلام على الارض فهل الله السلام يرضى بغيرالسلام وأن قال للناس عيشوا باالسلام فمن يسمعه ومن يصدقه  وهو لم يكن كذلك وأيضاً لم يكن قدأدىرسالته التى جاء من أجلها فهو لم ينادى بتعاليمه ولم يعلم تلاميذ ليكملوا دورهم فى التعليم . أما عن الخمر فلايوجد صحة على هذا الكلام هل سمعت يوم أو قرأت عن أنه السيد المسيح أحل شرب الخمر أو هل رأيت فى أن من فى الكنيسة يشربوا الخمرويخرجوا يترنحوا من الخمر أى عاقل يقبل أن بيت للعبادة يكون فيه مثل هذا ؟ أن ماهذا الا بيت الله​*


----------



## fouad78 (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

الأخت بسمة سلام ونعمة
من الواضح انه لديك الكثير من التساؤلات
وهذا رائع لأن الله أعطانا العقل لنفكر به ​



بسمة زكي قال:


> مادا لو لم يخطئ ادم وهو في الجنة - هل كان سيظل في الجنة وحيدا دون درية الي مالا نهاية



يقول الكتاب المقدس:

27 فَخَلَقَ اللهُ الانْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ. عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ. ذَكَرا وَانْثَى خَلَقَهُمْ.  28 وَبَارَكَهُمُ اللهُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «اثْمِرُوا وَاكْثُرُوا وَامْلاوا الارْضَ وَاخْضِعُوهَا وَتَسَلَّطُوا عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ حَيَوَانٍ يَدِبُّ عَلَى الارْضِ». (تكوين1: 27 ـ 28)​
ومثل ما شايفة أنا الله قد بارك العلاقة بين الرجل والمرأة (في إطار الزواج) وهي ليست بحد ذاتها نجسة بل مباركة، ولهذا هي في الكنيسة سر مقدس.​


بسمة زكي قال:


> لقد خلق الله ادم من تراب الارض ليحيا علي الارض التي خلقها الله ليحيا عليها ادم ودريته - والله يعلم علم اليقين ان ادم سيخطئ وسيعيش في الارض وينجب - اما دخول ادم الجنة لحكمة ارادها الله وهي درس عملي لنا جميعا ان الجنة لمن يطيع الله اما اعاصي فلامكان له في الجنة مثلما حدث مع ادم



هذا موضوع طويل لن أطيل الشرح فيه فقط سأقول أننا نؤمن أن الجنة كانت من البدء على الأرض بحسب ما ورد أيضا بالكتاب المقدس وأننا في الحياة الأبدية سننتقل إلى عالم آخر هو عالم الروح​


بسمة زكي قال:


> ولقد جاء وقت لم يكن موجود علي وجه الارض الا  المؤمنون - حدث دلك بعد طوفان نوح فقد هلك جميع الكافرين بما فيهم ابن نوح ولم ينجو الا المؤمنون - لقد هلك العالم ايام طوفان نوح ولم ينجو الا  المؤمنون



لا أدري أين السؤال لكن بإيماننا كمسيحيين حتى لو على فرض أن جميع الذين بقوا هم مؤمنون
لكنهم كانوا ما يزالون بحاجة إلى الخلاص الذي قدمه السيد المسيح لأن خلاص السيد المسيح جاء لمن هم قبل المسيح وبعده.
تقبلوا مروري سلام ونعمة​


----------



## سامح فوكيه نجيب (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

*أحب أوضح بنعمة ربنا... لماذا أخذ الله شكل أنسان وينزل بنفسه ولماذا لم يرسل أحد غيره ؟ أو ياأمر فقط فيكون ؟ فهل هذا ضعف أم ماذا ؟ لكى نفهم هذا نوضح ذلك بمثل لو أب كان يسير مع أبنه عندالبحر فغافل الابن أباه ونزل البحر وهذا الأبن لايعرف العوم فأعجبه البحر وأبتدى يتعمق فى الدخول  وأخيراًلما أبتعد وأحس أنه يغرق نادى صارخاً يطلب النجدة من أبيه فماذا يفعل هذا الاب ؟( ضع نفسك فى مثل موقف هذا الأب)  هل يترك الأب أبنه الذى يحبه يغرق أمام عينيه دون أن ينقذه ؟ ماذا يفعل يتركه ويذهب ليبحث عن أحد آخر غيره لينقذ له أبنه بدل منه ؟   مع العلم أنه يستطيع أن ينقذه ! ليس هذا فقط بل ولايوجد أحد يحب أبنه ويهتم بحاله مثله ، ماهو الحل برأيك ؟مارأيك فى الأب الذى يرى أبنه يهلك أمام عينيه وهو يقدر أن ينقذه يتركه ويذهب ليبحث عن أحد غيره لينقذه  أعتقدلن يستحق أن يكون أبً إن لم ينزل ذلك الأب بنفسه فأعتقد أنه أب لايهتم بأبنه بل وأيضاأن أب ضعيف لانه لايستطيع أن ينقذه بنفسه فأى أب مثل هذاالذى لايلقى بنفسه لنجدةأبنه .  ده حتى لو كان هذا الأب مايعرفش يعوم يلقى بنفسه مع أبنه ولايتركهحتى ولومات هذا الأب وهذا مافعله الله معنا فنزل بنفسه لانه يحبنا محبة ليس لها نظير  "محبة أبدية "  فأن كان البشر يحبون أولادهم مثل هذا فما بالك وأن كان الله المحب للبشر يرى خليقته تهلك ولايقدر غيره أن ينقذهم  دى محبة الله الذى لايستطيع الانسان الذى لايعرف معنى حب الله لخليقته أن يدركها .  والاله الذى لايستطيع أن ينقذ خليقته لايعتبر أله بل هنا نقول عنه  أنه ضعيف فاالقوى هو الذى بنفس يقوم باالعمل و لا يتركها أويا أمر  من مكانه من ينقذ خليقته مثل الأب لا ينتظر من ينقذ أبنه أويأمرغيره بأن ينقذه .  هيهات ونحن نتحدث عن الله الذى لايستطيع غيره أن ينقذ خليقته غيره  فهو وحده القوى وليس سواه أنها محبة إلهية لايقدر الأنسان العادى أن يفهمها محبة لايدٌركها العقل البشرى المحدود   .   .  .                         أما  الأمر الثانى الذى يتعلق بالخطية الاصلية التى ورثناها من آدم وما هو ذنبنا أن نرث هذه الخطية نوضحها ببساطة لو عائلة أحد أفرادها أرتكب جريمة تمس الشرف هل العار الذى جلبه هذا الفرد مسه هو فقط أم أيضا يمس باقى أفراد العائلة أيضاً ؟؟؟ أكيد العار بيمس الجميع .  فهم واحد كلهم الذى يمس أحدهم يمس الجميع هكذا خطية آدم الذى فعلها التى تقرؤها التوراة و الأنجيل و القرآن ، مس العار آدم وأيضاً كل ذريته فنحن كلنا أولاده والعار الذى يمس أب الجميع يمس جميع أولاده .  فلهاذا نزل الله بنفسه لينزع هذا العار الذى لحق بالبشرية كلها فلايستطيع أحد غيره أن ينزع كل هذا العا رالذى لحق البشرية كلها فمن البشرى وأى كائن مما كان يقدر أن ينزع هذا العار لايوجد أحد غير الله القدوس القادر وحده الذى يقدر أن ينزع هذا العار بل والهلاك الذى لحق الجميع  فهل يترك الله كل هولاء يهلكون دون من ينقذهم فهو خالقهم الذى لا يرضى بهلاكهم . أماوموضوع أن يذكرالسيد المسيح آدم تحديداً بالأسم أم لا ؟  نوضحها ..    الواحد لم يروح يقابل حد من عائلته بيقولهم أنا جاى علشان فلان بس ولا علشان الكل تفتكر لو قال أنا جاى علشان فلان بس الباقى يكون حالهم إيه من هذا الشخص هل يقبلوه بعد ذلك . الله هو جاء للكل من أجل أن يخلص آدم وبنيه فلو قال أنا جاى أخلص آدم بس علشان أخطئ  . حتقول طيب أحنا مالنا ياعم ده جاى علشان آدم الخاطئ . طيب وأحنايعنى  مش محتاجين مش بنخطئ وكمان أحنا وارثين آدم بكل ماله وما عليه اللى بيورث أبوه بيورث منه ممتلكاته وكمان لو كان عليه دين يدفعه بدل أبوه. أحنا أولاده واللى يمس الأب يمس الأبناء وله نقول ده مش أبونا ولانعرفه وأحنا متبرين منه بدل مانفرح بنزول الله إلينا علشان يخلصنه كلنا نقعد نقول هو قال أسم آدم ؟ طيب هو جاب سيرة الخطية الموروثة  ؟  القصة الت أوردت فى التوراة والأنجيل والقرآن عن عصيان آدم لأوامر الله وطرده من الجنةسببت العداوة مع الله هل تحبوا تعيشوا فى حالة عداوة مع الله و فى الآخر تموتوا ويكون مصيركم مع أبليس فى جهنم . الموضوع اذا يبقى مش حكاية نقعد نقول قال ولاماقالش أنت عايز تعرف الحق وبتحب الحق وخلى بالك الحق هو الله أطلب من الله أن يعرفك . اذا كنت تريد أن تعرف الحق الذى هو الله"

​*


----------



## سامح فوكيه نجيب (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

*أحب أوضح بنعمة ربنا... لماذا أخذ الله شكل أنسان وينزل بنفسه ولماذا لم يرسل أحد غيره ؟ أو ياأمر فقط فيكون ؟ فهل هذا ضعف أم ماذا ؟ لكى نفهم هذا نوضح ذلك بمثل لو أب كان يسير مع أبنه عندالبحر فغافل الابن أباه ونزل البحر وهذا الأبن لايعرف العوم فأعجبه البحر وأبتدى يتعمق فى الدخول وأخيراًلما أبتعد وأحس أنه يغرق نادى صارخاً يطلب النجدة من أبيه فماذا يفعل هذا الاب ؟( ضع نفسك فى مثل موقف هذا الأب) هل يترك الأب أبنه الذى يحبه يغرق أمام عينيه دون أن ينقذه ؟ ماذا يفعل يتركه ويذهب ليبحث عن أحد آخر غيره لينقذ له أبنه بدل منه ؟ مع العلم أنه يستطيع أن ينقذه ! ليس هذا فقط بل ولايوجد أحد يحب أبنه ويهتم بحاله مثله ، ماهو الحل برأيك ؟مارأيك فى الأب الذى يرى أبنه يهلك أمام عينيه وهو يقدر أن ينقذه يتركه ويذهب ليبحث عن أحد غيره لينقذه أعتقدلن يستحق أن يكون أبً إن لم ينزل ذلك الأب بنفسه فأعتقد أنه أب لايهتم بأبنه بل وأيضاأن أب ضعيف لانه لايستطيع أن ينقذه بنفسه فأى أب مثل هذاالذى لايلقى بنفسه لنجدةأبنه . ده حتى لو كان هذا الأب مايعرفش يعوم يلقى بنفسه مع أبنه ولايتركهحتى ولومات هذا الأب وهذا مافعله الله معنا فنزل بنفسه لانه يحبنا محبة ليس لها نظير "محبة أبدية " فأن كان البشر يحبون أولادهم مثل هذا فما بالك وأن كان الله المحب للبشر يرى خليقته تهلك ولايقدر غيره أن ينقذهم دى محبة الله الذى لايستطيع الانسان الذى لايعرف معنى حب الله لخليقته أن يدركها . والاله الذى لايستطيع أن ينقذ خليقته لايعتبر أله بل هنا نقول عنه أنه ضعيف فاالقوى هو الذى بنفس يقوم باالعمل و لا يتركها أويا أمر من مكانه من ينقذ خليقته مثل الأب لا ينتظر من ينقذ أبنه أويأمرغيره بأن ينقذه . هيهات ونحن نتحدث عن الله الذى لايستطيع غيره أن ينقذ خليقته غيره فهو وحده القوى وليس سواه أنها محبة إلهية لايقدر الأنسان العادى أن يفهمها محبة لايدٌركها العقل البشرى المحدود . . . أما الأمر الثانى الذى يتعلق بالخطية الاصلية التى ورثناها من آدم وما هو ذنبنا أن نرث هذه الخطية نوضحها ببساطة لو عائلة أحد أفرادها أرتكب جريمة تمس الشرف هل العار الذى جلبه هذا الفرد مسه هو فقط أم أيضا يمس باقى أفراد العائلة أيضاً ؟؟؟ أكيد العار بيمس الجميع . فهم واحد كلهم الذى يمس أحدهم يمس الجميع هكذا خطية آدم الذى فعلها التى تقرؤها التوراة و الأنجيل و القرآن ، مس العار آدم وأيضاً كل ذريته فنحن كلنا أولاده والعار الذى يمس أب الجميع يمس جميع أولاده . فلهاذا نزل الله بنفسه لينزع هذا العار الذى لحق بالبشرية كلها فلايستطيع أحد غيره أن ينزع كل هذا العا رالذى لحق البشرية كلها فمن البشرى وأى كائن مما كان يقدر أن ينزع هذا العار لايوجد أحد غير الله القدوس القادر وحده الذى يقدر أن ينزع هذا العار بل والهلاك الذى لحق الجميع فهل يترك الله كل هولاء يهلكون دون من ينقذهم فهو خالقهم الذى لا يرضى بهلاكهم . أماوموضوع أن يذكرالسيد المسيح آدم تحديداً بالأسم أم لا ؟ نوضحها .. الواحد لم يروح يقابل حد من عائلته بيقولهم أنا جاى علشان فلان بس ولا علشان الكل تفتكر لو قال أنا جاى علشان فلان بس الباقى يكون حالهم إيه من هذا الشخص هل يقبلوه بعد ذلك . الله هو جاء للكل من أجل أن يخلص آدم وبنيه فلو قال أنا جاى أخلص آدم بس علشان أخطئ . حتقول طيب أحنا مالنا ياعم ده جاى علشان آدم الخاطئ . طيب وأحنايعنى مش محتاجين مش بنخطئ وكمان أحنا وارثين آدم بكل ماله وما عليه اللى بيورث أبوه بيورث منه ممتلكاته وكمان لو كان عليه دين يدفعه بدل أبوه. أحنا أولاده واللى يمس الأب يمس الأبناء وله نقول ده مش أبونا ولانعرفه وأحنا متبرين منه بدل مانفرح بنزول الله إلينا علشان يخلصنه كلنا نقعد نقول هو قال أسم آدم ؟ طيب هو جاب سيرة الخطية الموروثة ؟ القصة الت أوردت فى التوراة والأنجيل والقرآن عن عصيان آدم لأوامر الله وطرده من الجنةسببت العداوة مع الله هل تحبوا تعيشوا فى حالة عداوة مع الله و فى الآخر تموتوا ويكون مصيركم مع أبليس فى جهنم . الموضوع اذا يبقى مش حكاية نقعد نقول قال ولاماقالش أنت عايز تعرف الحق وبتحب الحق وخلى بالك الحق هو الله أطلب من الله أن يعرفك . اذا كنت تريد أن تعرف الحق الذى هو الله"*


----------



## marloforever (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟*

*تعقيبا بس على حتيت ان الخنزير بيتربى فى الزبالة فحكميك نتيجة البيئة الى انتى عايشة فيها بمعنى لو بسينا برة ازاى بيتربى الخنزير هنلاقية بيتربى فى اماكن انظف من الاماكن التى يعيش بها الانسان*


----------

